# cars painted in your garage.



## blownsmokeallday

............


----------



## MyFamiliaCC

All the cars I'v painted were done in my garadge/shop :biggrin: *www.cardomain.com/id/myfamiliacc *


----------



## blownsmokeallday

good shit man.


----------



## Big Doe

did this 1 friday


----------



## MyFamiliaCC

a pink caddy, now thats classic :thumbsup:


----------



## /\Chris/\

Smokey wish he had my Pinto :biggrin: 



















Some rims


----------



## /\Chris/\

Crx (Nice paint bad body kit)










Blazer


----------



## /\Chris/\

After wetsanding and buffing the whole car










Note: This was only after compounding.. Now the car has no more swirl marks cause I glazed and put a few coats of wax on it.


----------



## roadmaster_tx

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Nov 28 2004, 12:15 PM
> *Crx  (Nice paint bad body kit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2454751[/snapback]​*




what kind of compressor u got homie? is it one of those 60gallson ones?
cuz i wanna have me a lil setup at the house where i can paint shit like that

how much did the whole setup cost u?

btw...bad ass paint job


----------



## /\Chris/\

I use a husky OIL 5 hp compressor with 2 60 gallon tanks. I used to have a Husky oil-less compressor and something would break every month... No joke.. The parts will add up more then the compressor cost. The oil compressor hasent broken in about a year now. 

Other then that nothing special but air lines, regulators, ain line air filters, and a few paint guns.


----------



## roadmaster_tx

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Nov 28 2004, 11:16 PM
> *I use a husky OIL 5 hp compressor with 2 60 gallon tanks. I used to have a Husky oil-less compressor and something would break every month... No joke.. The parts will add up more then the compressor cost. The oil compressor hasent broken in about a year now.
> 
> Other then that nothing special but air lines, regulators, ain line air filters, and a few paint guns.
> [snapback]2456498[/snapback]​*



i guess its all good long as the feds dont get ya ...lol

my instructor in class told us how if we got caught doin that shit..wed get fed time :uh:


----------



## THE509PIMP

> _Originally posted by roadmaster_tx_@Nov 28 2004, 10:14 PM
> *i guess its all good long as the feds dont get ya ...lol
> 
> my instructor in class told us how if we got caught doin that shit..wed get fed time  :uh:
> [snapback]2456652[/snapback]​*



man now u sound like a bitch ........ im pretty shure the feds have better shit to do than kick your door down like " freeze whos been painting in your garage " ha thats some funny shit lol


----------



## Sdevante

Two things... first, what is he doing that is illegal?

Second...instructors like to give the "illusion" that they know everything, but in the real world, what is said and what is done isn't always the same


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

All painted in my garage:





































I got some more pics but they are at home.


----------



## BRAVO

some of my work,,,that cutty has had a face lift (better yet, top lift)


----------



## Skully

> *Second...instructors like to give the "illusion" that they know everything, but in the real world, what is said and what is done isn't always the same*


You got that shit 100% right. The instructor I had when I was learning didn't know his ass from a hole in the ground. Damn sad when your instructor has to ask you for advice.


----------



## fabfiveprez

i want to coem to someones house and learn to paint...


----------



## roadmaster_tx

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Nov 29 2004, 02:12 AM
> *man now u sound like a bitch  ........ im pretty shure the feds have better shit to do than kick your door  down like "  freeze whos been painting in your garage  " ha thats some funny shit lol
> [snapback]2456825[/snapback]​*



naaaaw playa...it aint even like that....

...............altho it is true about wat i said....*.but*.u know the feds aint gonna do shit n e way


----------



## roadmaster_tx

> _Originally posted by Sdevante_@Nov 29 2004, 08:56 AM
> *Two things... first, what is he doing that is illegal?
> 
> Second...instructors like to give the "illusion" that they know everything, but in the real world, what is said and what is done isn't always the same
> [snapback]2457365[/snapback]​*



well..from wat ive been told........if u paint in ur garage and the fumes n shit go out and the polllute the environment and B.S like that ...thats y its illegal.. :uh: 

that doenst make alot of sense to me ..but oh well...who gives a shit

and u know half they people paint in their garages n e way


----------



## roadmaster_tx

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 29 2004, 10:57 AM
> *some of my work,,,that cutty has had a face lift (better yet, top lift)
> [snapback]2457712[/snapback]​*



thats a bad ass cutty u got there..really feelin the paint..whats the exact color?

1 question tho, how did u bake the paint? did u use some kind of heater or what?


----------



## lowriderlife

it is technically illegal to paint in a garage ...especially here in california------it's not the feds that you have to worry about is is "osha".......what they are basically guarding against is polluting the environment.....the first offense will just be a fine after that then they can give you time .....but things are so over crowded here that they will just continue to fine you until they have to take you in.......all in all it is securing the future for our youth......so i guess it is a good thing but is does cramp our style--------that is why they have so many hvlp spray guns and have out-lawed laquer paints for automotive use here in cali..... :angry:


> _Originally posted by roadmaster_tx_@Nov 30 2004, 09:46 AM
> *thats a bad ass cutty u got there..really feelin the paint..whats the exact color?
> 
> 1 question tho, how did u bake the paint?  did u use some kind of heater or what?
> [snapback]2461110[/snapback]​*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Its not Osha (Occupational Safety & Health Administration). I think you mean the EPA (Environmental Protection Agency).


----------



## lowriderlife

actually i think it is both--------one of my homie's got fined by osha for painting out of his garage....and they told him that he had been reported by the "eqmd"??????? what ever that is..hahahahh :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 30 2004, 12:05 PM
> *Its not Osha (Occupational Safety & Health Administration). I think you mean the EPA (Environmental Protection Agency).
> [snapback]2461550[/snapback]​*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Environmental Quality and Management Division


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

We are so lucky here in the midwest. I can count on 1 finger how many cars I have actually painted in an actual filtered paint booth.


----------



## lowriderlife

ya you are lucky bro............but we have better weather for painting most of the time....... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 30 2004, 12:13 PM
> *We are so lucky here in the midwest. I can count on 1 finger how many cars I have actually painted in an actual filtered paint booth.
> [snapback]2461576[/snapback]​*


----------



## Sdevante

Midwest BAYBEE!!!!

Yea...Im getting ready to do a paintjob in my garage too. So I hope none of you are undercover OSHA/EPA/EQMD/FBI/CIA/POSTAL OFFICIALS!

BIATCH!!!!

lol


----------



## MyFamiliaCC

The epa will start you out with a $5000 :O fine for your first affence here

Thats why it's allways a good idea to keep it cool with your nieghbors, cuz they are most likly to first turn you in............I'll do some miner body work for them now and then, and that keeps them happy :biggrin:


----------



## Sdevante

Actually though, all joking aside, what is the difference between a paint booth and a well done garage setup? Just better ventilation?

I would think if you did painting a lot like MiEstilo and knew what you were doing, i.e. not polluting the environment to death, then they wouldn't bother you. Then again, I'm not from Cali either soooo


----------



## MyFamiliaCC

Well I live in a small town in Washington state.......I’m sure the rules here are not as strict as say cali, and I haven't had any problems with the epa, but I know of some that have. And it’s not a pretty site. Those epa guys don’t mess around when it comes to pollutions. They are mostly used to confronting large industries, so there fines are hefty, even for the normal Joe.

The act of painting a car in your garage is not what's illegal in most areas, it’s the pollution that can come with it........Most get caught cuz a neighbor complained about the “funny smell” coming from there garage.
So having good communication with your neighbors before painting a car is a good idea. 

You can also easily have a paint booth like set up in your garage.......Proper ventilation with filtered exhaust is the main key........Just make a filter housing for 6 to 8 exhaust filters right before your exhaust fans. paint booth filters are not that expensive, and sense most of us don’t do allot of cars, they can last lounger. I think you can even order some from smartshoppers.com 

Another thing to keep in mind is how you get rid of your left over paint, and other solvents. I keep all my leftover stuff in air tight containers (old paint cans). And when I have a few filled cans I take them down to the local landfill that does solvent recycling. If you just toss the old stuff in your trash can......The Your trash company could fine you, or turn you in too.

Most of the best costom painters out there started in there garage, so it’s like a tradition......Just be careful about it, and use some common sense, and you’ll be OK :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjaydogg

> _Originally posted by roadmaster_tx_@Nov 30 2004, 10:46 AM
> *thats a bad ass cutty u got there..really feelin the paint..whats the exact color?
> 
> 1 question tho, how did u bake the paint?  did u use some kind of heater or what?
> [snapback]2461110[/snapback]​*



the sun!!!!!


----------



## MyFamiliaCC

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Nov 30 2004, 09:55 PM
> *the sun!!!!!
> [snapback]2463270[/snapback]​*


lol

Best baking system that I know of :thumbsup:


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd

painted in the garage


----------



## soliscustoms

garage job homies....before i opened my shop. Code enforcement sucks! I was looking into buying a house on 5 acres and building my shop in the back with a paint booth and all, but Code Enforcement wont let me do it because the property is not zoned commercial.....I tell you....even if you want to do the right thing, you cant. I think i will do it anyway and just buy some cattle to disguise the smell. :biggrin:


----------



## MyFamiliaCC

> _Originally posted by soliscustoms_@Dec 1 2004, 02:55 PM
> * I think i will do it anyway and just buy some cattle to disguise the smell.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2465629[/snapback]​*


lol


Hay can we get a close up of those patterns? there looking tight


----------



## soliscustoms

some more pics...pics not that great....i'll try to take some more recent ones.


----------



## Chris

done right out in the driveway


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

That 66 or so chevy is FUCKIN NICE -- Flat Out FUCKIN NICE !!! I love the roof ... It has something to it...............Fuckin nice......








-- I have painted in my garage for many years & never had a complaint to any offices ....Shit , i even had the police stop by & check the shit out .............. They said "cool" & went on their way.... the would stop by whenever they seen the light on or the garage door open.......... 


i think they originally came around because they thought i had some meth brewin up but, Nothin but good ol fashioned urethane's a flyin.....!!


But , i think if someone was around here who was forced to pay a fine for going against the law -- i think they would make a big ass out of them & hand down a hefty fine & make an example out of them....


----------



## MRA

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/...9978_1_full.jpg

mines painted in the garage


----------



## lowriderlife

mine was painted in garage............... :biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon

nice backyard paint jobs


----------



## kromatized

Here's my ride, 100% Backyard boogie!

What do you guys do when you get bits of crap in the clear? I got a few spots here and there that I wouldnt mind getting alittle better. Wetsand the area?


----------



## lowriderlife

depends on how deap the items that you have went into the clear bro----but ya only wet sanding and reclearing will get most imperfections out


> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Dec 3 2004, 06:10 AM
> *Here's my ride, 100% Backyard boogie!
> 
> What do you guys do when you get bits of crap in the clear? I got a few spots here and there that I wouldnt mind getting alittle better. Wetsand the area?
> [snapback]2470620[/snapback]​*


----------



## Sdevante

Kromatized.... looks nice... Very Grove Street Gangsta. LOL. Very cool


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ

Grove St ......... You should name it that ......


----------



## lowdown64ss

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Dec 3 2004, 05:10 AM
> *Here's my ride, 100% Backyard boogie!
> 
> What do you guys do when you get bits of crap in the clear? I got a few spots here and there that I wouldnt mind getting alittle better. Wetsand the area?
> [snapback]2470620[/snapback]​*



i love that color....know where i can get it? is it candy or base/clear?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I'll be re-spraying mine next weekend!!


----------



## sabre

I make the colours from scratch - that was base/clear made with special grinds(colours) and pearls ..


----------



## wizard408SJHL

heres my car


----------



## wizard408SJHL

one more


----------



## kromatized

> _Originally posted by sabre_@Dec 5 2004, 05:10 PM
> *I make the colours from scratch - that was base/clear made with special grinds(colours) and pearls  ..
> [snapback]2475651[/snapback]​*



Yep sabre here made the colour and painted my ride, Top job, wouldnt go anywhere else!!!  

Grove St, I like that Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## LowSider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


at Grove St.


thats pretty cool, now you have to call it that :thumbsup:


----------



## kromatized

What is grove st anyway? isnt that just the gang in GTA 5??? or does it mean something else?


----------



## Sdevante

Yeah...pretty much its the gang in GTA San Andreas. But its also the street Carl lives on. Definitely the perfect car/color to be called Grove Street.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Dec 5 2004, 10:01 PM
> *heres my car
> [snapback]2477905[/snapback]​*





Man you gotta break your neck to see them. hahaha im just fuckin with you. homeboys ride is clean as fuck tho :thumbsup: 

is your ride at harry's yet??


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Dec 3 2004, 06:10 AM~2470620
> *Here's my ride, 100% Backyard boogie!
> 
> What do you guys do when you get bits of crap in the clear? I got a few spots here and there that I wouldnt mind getting alittle better. Wetsand the area?
> *


thats fuckin clean homie any more pics :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinniagara

[attachmentid=509324][attachmentid=509325]some small stuff more on the way


----------



## Go Go F

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 18 2006, 11:39 PM~5078364
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *




Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85

fuck a spray booth.nice work


----------



## eastbay_drop

my old regal, and my first kandy


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Nov 28 2004, 01:15 PM~2454751
> *Crx  (Nice paint bad body kit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer
> http://img130.exs.cx/img130/2561/DSC01315-1.jpg[/im
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> what color is this? and what brand ?????*


----------



## nyd40cal

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Nov 28 2004, 01:15 PM~2454751
> *Crx  (Nice paint bad body kit
> 
> Blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this one iment


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 20 2006, 12:45 AM~5084031
> *my old regal, and my first kandy
> *


thats nice fool what type of spry gun did you use :biggrin:


----------



## barthmonster

> Crx (Nice paint bad body kit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still here?? What color and paint brand is the CRX, I like that color? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Dec 3 2004, 02:10 PM~2470620
> *Here's my ride, 100% Backyard boogie!
> 
> What do you guys do when you get bits of crap in the clear? I got a few spots here and there that I wouldnt mind getting alittle better. Wetsand the area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAJMN i didn't knew what kind of color i wanted....but now i do!!!!!This is BAD ASS!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Mar 20 2006, 03:41 PM~5084862
> *this one iment
> *



he uses alot of napa paint....martin senior......that is their color changing flip flop paint.......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> Crx (Nice paint bad body kit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still here?? What color and paint brand is the CRX, I like that color? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i remember right that is house of kolor candy basecoat
Click to expand...


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

Don't get me wrong, all these rides look nice. But you really could'nt get a feel of what they look like unless you saw them up close in person. Kind of a dumb topic


----------



## low4life68lac

my 68 deville, just like glass even up close in person


----------



## EDM95

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 29 2004, 10:56 AM~2457706
> *All painted in my garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some more pics but they are at home.
> *


what color of orange is your ride because that is the same color my ride was till the sun got a hold of it aprreciation


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy

this whole ride wuz torndown frame swapped and everything painted and reassembled in tha garage rite behind it


----------



## impala_631

GARAGE PAINT TOPIC


----------



## slo

that trunk looks nice


----------



## Ryonboy

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 2 2004, 09:25 AM~2468033
> *mine was painted in garage............... :biggrin:
> *



This is one Bad Ass Lincoln...


----------



## demintedvisions

shit outside with a 10 dollar gun from harbor freight no bullshit


----------



## Bigjxloc

what do some of you guys do to clean up your area in the garage before you paint?


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@May 24 2007, 05:13 PM~7971521
> *what do some of you guys do to clean up your area in the garage before you paint?
> *


staple up brand new plastic, new filters for the exhaust fans and wet the floor down


----------



## red chev

whats this old school trick i heard about..somthin like wrappin a chain around the floor of your car,what does that solve..what does rubbing your car with alcohol before paint do?can some of you cats post pics of your home made exhaust fans..i need some ideas!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05

Thats some shit right here..cars being done in a garage and coming just as or if not better than having a spray booth..how bad is the smell of paint tho..like radious around the garage..? cuz i wanna start painting in my garage..but some of the peeps in my neighborhood are madd nosey..and they prolly would call 1 time and then have the whole state at my front door..


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 27 2007, 01:05 AM~7986747
> *whats this old school trick i heard about..somthin like wrappin a chain around the floor of your car,what does that solve..what does rubbing your car with alcohol before paint do?can some of you cats post pics of your home made exhaust fans..i need some ideas!! :biggrin:
> *



i think the chain thing is sposed to ground out the car so u dont get static electricity pullin dust into the job

i dunno somethin like that


----------



## 6Deuced

just re-shot my belly in the old garage last night.


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 24 2007, 03:13 PM~7971936
> *staple up brand new plastic, new filters for the exhaust fans and wet the floor down
> *


what kind of fans do you use?


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@May 27 2007, 03:23 PM~7988722
> *what kind of fans do you use?
> *


i use a squirrel fan


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@May 27 2007, 06:23 PM~7988722
> *what kind of fans do you use?
> *


just box fans with cheap 3for a doller furnace filters  
and lots and lots of lighting


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 27 2007, 03:45 PM~7988818
> *just box fans with cheap 3for a doller furnace filters
> and lots and lots of lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i used to use those types and they worked good, but................. let me warn u now, i've had one of them shooting fireballs :0


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 27 2007, 06:48 PM~7988829
> *i used to use those types and they worked good, but................. let me warn u now, i've had one of them shooting fireballs :0
> *


snap, thats why i used those instead of my old squil fan :0


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 27 2007, 03:49 PM~7988836
> *snap, thats why i used those instead of my old squil fan :0
> *


you had a squirrel fan go up???? i figured the only reason the cage fan lit up was because the motor is right in the middle and takes on all the overspray while on the squirrel fans the motor is on top and runs the fan by belt, i have gone thru a bunch of motors for my squirrel fan though, they just stop working after a while.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 27 2007, 06:57 PM~7988869
> *you had a squirrel fan go up???? i figured the only reason the cage fan lit up was because the motor is right in the middle and takes on all the overspray while on the squirrel fans the motor is on top and runs the fan by belt, i have gone thru a bunch of motors for my squirrel fan though, they just stop working after a while.
> *


nah, mine was old and u could see the sparks from the motor, it moved a ton of air,but wouldnt have been good for painting


----------



## Bzauto05

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 19 2006, 01:39 AM~5078364
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



damn nice :0


----------



## teal62impala

:0


----------



## PIMPIN_POPE

> _Originally posted by demintedvisions_@May 23 2007, 12:17 AM~7959867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shit outside with a 10 dollar gun from harbor freight no bullshit
> *


What paint and compressor?


----------



## jcclark

I never had problems with OSHA, but I did have problems with 
the "Zoneing Board"
They are the ones that will fine you for painting in your garage.
Your property is not zoned for a business, and they didn't
care if I got money or not.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

my daily just painted a couple months ago in my brotheres garage


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 13 2007, 03:33 PM~9446463
> *my daily just painted a couple months ago in my brotheres garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice trailer...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by THEE ARTISTICS_@Dec 13 2007, 05:37 PM~9446485
> *nice trailer...
> *


dont talk about my home, some shit you dont do


----------



## Supremebomb

i painted this outside.....no room in the shop


----------



## Supremebomb

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Dec 13 2007, 06:33 PM~9446463
> *my daily just painted a couple months ago in my brotheres garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whatz up with the drop next 2 it


----------



## Supremebomb

OUTSIDE ALLSO


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Dec 13 2007, 07:01 PM~9448074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE ALLSO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: wasent this the car that was on offtopic and they was clowning it.. :cheesy:


----------



## Supremebomb

:0 DONT KNOW


----------



## frameoffz

done in the garage


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Dec 18 2007, 02:37 PM~9477264
> *done in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Dec 13 2007, 07:41 PM~9447517
> *whatz up with the drop next 2 it
> *



its being worked on, i put a top on it a montha go to make it look better, i'll get it done professionally this spring


----------



## teal62impala

:0


----------



## 83delta88

:0


> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Dec 13 2007, 07:01 PM~9448074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE ALLSO
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Damn with those pics it gives me hope on doing mine in my garage


----------



## Indio123

GAMEOVER HAD WORK DONE AT MY GARAGE BEFORE VEGAS 07.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Dec 13 2007, 09:01 PM~9448074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE ALLSO
> *



i like it, it would be really clean with two doors


----------



## slo




----------



## lowrider 4 life

done in my buddy garage :biggrin: lowdeville painted it


----------



## jose cuervo

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 28 2007, 09:15 PM~9555293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks :wow: siiick!


----------



## Supremebomb

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 29 2007, 02:08 PM~9557969
> *done in my buddy garage  :biggrin: lowdeville painted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## carsofabq

here is one I did about 2 years ago


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## Supremebomb




----------



## knight time

Heres some cool pics of me painting my lac and my boys rivi....Also got a couple of pics of Merri laying down some paint....Yes she"s bad ass!!!!!


----------



## knight time

The Caddi is not finished yet.....Candy green coming soon!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 78monte85riviera

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 78monte85riviera, knight time


dont u supposed to be over at jerrys workin?? :dunno: damn slacker!!!!


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jan 9 2008, 04:48 PM~9651085
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 78monte85riviera, knight time
> dont u supposed to be over at jerrys workin?? :dunno: damn slacker!!!!
> *


I went there but he had his wheels for his 300 in the garage preped for paint so i couldnt bring the car in. He's a ***....


----------



## Supremebomb

knight time, that lace is tight :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Jan 10 2008, 07:11 AM~9656586
> *knight time, that lace is tight :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.....I cant wait to finish the damn thing. Im waiting on the pin striper to finish out lining the patterns then i can put the candy down...


----------



## knight time




----------



## Skim

I painted my 62 drop in my homie mikes garage


----------



## chevys863

koo topic... u guys need to put out some more tips for first timers...


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Jan 11 2008, 05:00 PM~9670564
> *koo topic... u guys need to put out some more tips for first timers...
> *


Get your Paint stuff from me and then Spray away...... :biggrin: ...Im not a profesional by far but im not afraid to try it. Make sure you have the right size tip on your gun when your painting. Alot of people that dont know what they are doing end up using a primer gun to lay base and clear down and then the paint comes out looking like shit. Well let me know when you are ready to start and i will give you the run down.


----------



## fleezie84




----------



## low4life68lac




----------



## lipe328




----------



## chevys863

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 11 2008, 08:47 PM~9671371
> *Get your Paint stuff from me and then Spray away...... :biggrin: ...Im not a profesional by far but im not afraid to try it. Make sure you have the right size tip on your gun when your painting. Alot of people that dont know what they are doing end up using a primer gun to lay base and clear down and then the paint comes out looking like shit. Well let me know when you are ready to start and i will give you the run down.
> *


koo!


----------



## Supremebomb




----------



## Supremebomb




----------



## 81CutlassCalais

Alot of deadly paint jobs in this thread. Sweet topic, im gonna keep my eye out for updates.


----------



## RML3864




----------



## teal62impala

haven't seen this car for a long time .........


----------



## WICKED REGALS

painted this in a one stall garage


----------



## RML3864

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 17 2008, 12:18 PM~9718827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't seen this car for a long time .........
> *


Yea hopefully u will soon


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supremebomb

TTT


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Supremebomb

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 11:28 PM~9826770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Jan 30 2008, 08:43 PM~9826913
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Great Job that looks CLEAN


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Feb 1 2008, 12:30 AM~9837840
> *Great Job that looks CLEAN
> *



thanks yea it turned out good :biggrin:


----------



## J-VO

all done in my homeboys garage :biggrin:


----------



## J-VO

n e one else?


----------



## Supremebomb




----------



## Supremebomb




----------



## Supremebomb

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## FlipFlopBox

ttt

i love this topic because ill be starting to paint outta my garage this summer!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox

what size air compressor would be good for a garage setup??


----------



## vannmann

after all the wet sanding is done...no one knows the difference! Nice work on the cutlass and chevy too.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 9 2008, 04:45 PM~9651056
> *Heres some cool pics of me painting my lac and my boys rivi....Also got a couple of pics of Merri laying down some paint....Yes she"s bad ass!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK HOMIE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by MIKEYMIKE_@Feb 15 2008, 10:55 PM~9954783
> *NICE WORK HOMIE.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot. Ill post pics of the cars when they are all done. The Rivi is almost finished. Getting buffed out tomorrow. Im going to use my boys paint booth to finish the lac. I really dont want to spray kandy in the garage because the lighting is so bad in there. Anyways thanks for the props. By the way these are the first two cars i have ever painted...Not to bad for a first timer.... :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 08:30 PM~9826793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Over spray every where tham :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY

heres my old 64, it was painted in my homies garage


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE

NOT BAD FOR CARS PAINTED IN GARAGES IM IMPRESSED


----------



## PINK86REGAL

no garage.. str8 backyard work.EVERYTHING..


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2007, 04:22 PM~9478445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Q-VO HOMIE, I LIKE TO DUECE. WHAT YOU BEEN UP???? :biggrin:


----------



## Supremebomb

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2008, 10:23 AM~9962136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no garage.. str8 backyard work.EVERYTHING..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Supremebomb




----------



## biggboy

i had painted every bit of this truck in a 2car garage back in 96'


----------



## screwstone_tx

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 28 2007, 09:15 PM~9555293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jevonniespapi

good shit right here...


----------



## knight time

My boys rivi i painted in his garage. Just got it buffed out last saturday....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

where do you get those superman paint suits? :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 20 2008, 08:45 PM~9991350
> *where do you get those superman paint suits? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SHAKE AND BAKE.....LOL.....I work at Finish Master....We are a Paint Jober here in Orlando. Our company has its own line of stuff called (SMART)......If you have a Finish Master in your town then you should be able to buy them....We sell all white ones too but the blue ones looked cooler....lol


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 21 2008, 06:10 AM~9993837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHAKE AND BAKE.....LOL.....I work at Finish Master....We are a Paint Jober here in Orlando. Our company has its own line of stuff called  (SMART)......If you have a Finish Master in your town then you should be able to buy them....We sell all white ones too but the blue ones looked cooler....lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supremebomb

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Feb 21 2008, 12:04 AM~9991574
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: tight :thumbsup:


----------



## Flowrider

My homie just finished this one tonite


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Feb 21 2008, 02:10 PM~9993837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SHAKE AND BAKE.....LOL.....I work at Finish Master....We are a Paint Jober here in Orlando. Our company has its own line of stuff called  (SMART)......If you have a Finish Master in your town then you should be able to buy them....We sell all white ones too but the blue ones looked cooler....lol
> *



 yes they do :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

I have always liked this topic, heres a little contribution to it, first off a pic of my ghetto booth, and then a couple of my 62, i ahve done EVERYTHING in this garage, from sheet metal replacement, bodywork, frame wrap, to paint, it was and is all being done here!


----------



## Justin_Inc

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 22 2008, 05:36 PM~10006523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie just finished this one tonite
> *


Nice sublime


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## Mr lowrider305

i like this topic alot


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 22 2008, 03:36 PM~10006523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie just finished this one tonite
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE A REAL BOOTH NOT A GARAGE!! :dunno:


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Feb 26 2008, 10:17 AM~10033591
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A REAL BOOTH NOT A GARAGE!! :dunno:
> *


Yeah thats cheating.....


----------



## Supremebomb

mini flake over black


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Feb 26 2008, 09:17 AM~10033591
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A REAL BOOTH NOT A GARAGE!! :dunno:
> *


i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by emhomie13_@Feb 26 2008, 06:17 PM~10033591
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A REAL BOOTH NOT A GARAGE!! :dunno:
> *


Nah man we aint cheating, just a little booth we built IN our garage (which is a farmers shed)


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## LIQUIDLINES

OTHER HALF OF MY GARAGE. IT GETS THE JOB DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 17 2008, 07:23 AM~9962136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no garage.. str8 backyard work.EVERYTHING..
> *


THIS MOFO LOOKS MEAN,,THOSE A ARM EXTENTION MAKE THIS CAR LIKE A PITBULL :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59

help us out alittle guys, how about some tips. for one, what kind of compressor do we need? i have this one from harbor freight, will it do? 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=94667

also, what kind of gun? thanks guys


----------



## jcclark

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 27 2008, 10:48 AM~10041800
> *Nah man we aint cheating, just a little booth we built IN our garage (which is a farmers shed)
> *


I thought so, the speaker up in the corner gave you away :biggrin:


----------



## jcclark

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Mar 5 2008, 02:12 AM~10092502
> *help us out alittle guys, how about some tips. for one, what kind of compressor do we need? i have this one from harbor freight, will it do?
> 
> also, what kind of gun? thanks guys
> *


You'll definetly need a bigger compressor for todays HVLP guns.
You may get by with a conventional gun, like one of the Binks copy 
guns imported from China.
They spray with a lot less CFM. and can spray at a lower psi than what they
usually recommend.Like this one, I used it for years with a 3/4 hp compressor.
It actually sprays really well.
http://www.spraygunworld.com/products/Astr...-%20APAS7SP.htm

But for a HVLP you need more air Like this one I still use now.
http://www.spraygunworld.com/products/Astr...-%20QUL105.html

You can go LVLP for less air, but they still need more than a small compressor 
can give.
http://www.spraygunworld.com/products/Astr...-%20EVO4014.htm

And there are a lot of good guns that take a lot more air.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 27 2008, 02:58 PM~10042731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## LIQUIDLINES

NICE WORK. YOU DON'T ALWAYS HAVE TO HAVE A BOOTH. I SPRAYED THE TWO TONE MAGNUM. :biggrin:


----------



## Supremebomb

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 62 impala that looks good


----------



## Supremebomb

JUST DID THE STRIPS TODAY


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

NOT A LOLO, BUT AMERICAN MUSCLE.


----------



## PICAZZO

*great fucken topic !!!!*


----------



## youcantfademe

pics of pics, but painted outside or in the garage under my house.....


----------



## 4SHOW

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 24 2008, 07:25 PM~10246451
> *NOT A LOLO, BUT AMERICAN MUSCLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: SLIIIIIICK :biggrin:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice

TTT 4 A BAD ASS TOPIC!


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 14 2008, 08:26 PM~10171566
> *NICE WORK. YOU DON'T ALWAYS HAVE TO HAVE A BOOTH. I SPRAYED THE TWO TONE MAGNUM. :biggrin:
> *


3 tone :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74




----------



## DELGADO74

......


----------



## Supremebomb

nice :yes:


----------



## EZUP62

anyone here want to block and paint my car in there garage


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 28 2008, 12:02 AM~10274673
> *......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BlueBerry

I dont know what i was thinking on thsi one ........... I just wanted to cover some areas where it needed work & sell it fast .......................

1/2 Painted in my garage / 1/2 of it was hanging out - 


No Garage Door , or a full roof on it ........ I didnt hang alot of plastic at all , 75% of it was in the open , & Since i have an outdoor light there - Nothing but Moths flying around.......... Only 1 of them nose dived into the front fender with only minimal damage done .........

I had the hood off & painted that inside , You can see I cleared it in sections ..... I guess was lucky on this one..............................


----------



## BlueBerry

These were all some of my first painted cars in my Old garage.......... I miss them good ol days ......... Most these were done around 2003/2004

First custom paint job I ever done - My brothers Old Civic - Blue base , Flakes , Marbilizer , more flakes .......










Neon , white base , Kandy blue graffix , First car to use a pinstripe brush on ......... 










My old 64 after i started stripping it back down after it got hit - The first night i brought it out after I finished painted it...











My friends Chicks car ...... Its what she wanted :











Caddy done - Royal blue flakes - Same as Civic ..... Only over a Honda Blue base coat !!!!!!! hahaha












I have some new pics of recent stuff but,, I cant post them due to customers wishes.................


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## sicko87

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## chevys863

man this topic is f'n tight keep posting um up :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

THIS WAS PAINTED IN THIS GARAGE TOO









PAINTED THE BELLY IN ABOVE GARAGE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

JUST THE TOP WAS PAINTED IN THE GARAGE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Mr lowrider305

POPEYE4RMGT

nice workin work man


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE




----------



## Supremebomb




----------



## voodoochassis

either you paint in a garage or a 20,000 dollar paint booth the fumes have to go somewhere..out the door or in a filter with fan..you still have to throw the filters away so therfore you are still poluting the earth..besides that 90% of the best paint jobs i have seen came from home garages..epa tries to stop the little man only so big shops can stay in business doing wrecks and insurance jobs..just have a good compressor,good filtration system,and sata or inest iwata gun and hammer down...just my 2cents


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Apr 27 2008, 09:05 PM~10517908
> *either you paint in a garage or a 20,000 dollar paint booth the fumes have to go somewhere..out the door or in a filter with fan..you still have to throw the filters away so therfore you are still poluting the earth..besides that 90% of the best paint jobs i have seen came from home garages..epa tries to stop the little man only so big shops can stay in business doing wrecks and insurance jobs..just have a good compressor,good filtration system,and sata or inest iwata gun and hammer down...just my 2cents
> *


your 2 cents make not 1 sense!!!!!!


----------



## voodoochassis

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 27 2008, 09:30 PM~10518207
> *your 2 cents make not 1 sense!!!!!!
> *


ok where we live not to many restrictions here.but not here to argue over it..seems like all forums lead to this when some one posts there opinion


----------



## lowrider caddy

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Apr 27 2008, 11:56 AM~10514445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is tight man, how can i get a paint job like that? except i dont want that rose color.......thats gay

NO ****!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by voodoochassis_@Apr 28 2008, 01:04 AM~10518532
> *ok where we live not to many restrictions here.but not here to argue over it..seems like all forums lead to this when some one posts there opinion
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## driven1

Are any of yall fucked up from not using a freash air system when painting in garages. Really don't wanna spend the damn near 400 just yet on a hobby air cuz I just starting out on my porch getting techniques right so I can be A-1


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

inhale that shit it makes time fly by


----------



## Supremebomb

> _Originally posted by driven1_@Apr 28 2008, 12:31 PM~10520650
> *Are any of yall fucked up from not using a freash air system when painting in garages. Really don't wanna spend the damn near 400 just yet on a hobby air cuz I just starting out on my porch getting techniques right so I can be A-1
> *


i use a 15$ throw away mask , no fumes :yes:


----------



## ~~RED~~

all body work, fully flaked, and patterned


----------



## ~~RED~~

same in my 2 1/2 garage


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 29 2008, 10:12 PM~10535516
> *same in my 2 1/2 garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


plz more pic'z


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 30 2008, 12:24 AM~10537337
> *plz more pic'z
> *


The topics in project rides


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Apr 29 2008, 09:24 PM~10537337
> *plz more pic'z
> *


click the link an the bottem of my post!


----------



## ~~RED~~

one more


----------



## PICAZZO

*I dont believe that half of those rides were painted in a garage !!!*


----------



## Supremebomb

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 08:15 PM~10545000
> *I dont believe that half of those rides were painted in a garage !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Los's64

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 29 2008, 08:04 PM~10535443
> *all body work, fully flaked, and patterned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who is the person doing this paint job?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 30 2008, 10:40 PM~10546358
> *Who is the person doing this paint job?
> *


The person who posted the pics


----------



## Los's64

:thumbsup: 
I'll keep that in mind. Might need some work done in the future.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 30 2008, 05:37 PM~10543438
> *click the link an the bottem of my post!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 05:15 PM~10545000
> *I dont believe that half of those rides were painted in a garage !!!
> *


believe what you want! But thanks for the compliment!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Apr 30 2008, 10:18 PM~10548278
> *:thumbsup:
> I'll keep that in mind. Might need some work done in the future.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Los's64

By The Way, you got any other pics of that wagon?


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 2 2008, 10:38 PM~10564842
> *By The Way, you got any other pics of that wagon?
> *


a few, ill try to post some. You can look on the Pitbull Hydraulics topic. It is the owners car.


----------



## Supremebomb

nice work RED.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@May 6 2008, 06:20 PM~10593062
> *nice work RED.. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, something else I just did, molded the whole thing and just painted it with HOK True blue pearl :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn that frame looks clean....


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2008, 09:14 PM~10604840
> *damn that frame looks clean....
> *


X2 !!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry

Red ,,, thats some good work there................ Your garage is as clean as a booth from the looks of it ............



I need to hurry up & get my walls finished with some HDF board that has an baked on white glossy finish ........ That seemed to work out nice


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 9 2008, 06:22 AM~10614154
> *Red ,,, thats some good work there................ Your garage is as clean as a booth from the looks of it ............
> I need to hurry up & get my walls finished with some HDF board that has an baked on white glossy finish ........ That seemed to work out nice
> *


id be happy with white paint


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 9 2008, 03:22 AM~10614154
> *Red ,,, thats some good work there................ Your garage is as clean as a booth from the looks of it ............
> I need to hurry up & get my walls finished with some HDF board that has an baked on white glossy finish ........ That seemed to work out nice
> *


Thanks man!  ................I have herd of that stuff, Id like to see how much that cost? I do body work and everything right there. It takes me longer I have to be carful,CLEAN EVERYTHING, and not get in a rush. I can get clean paint, a little more dirt than I want, but nothing I cant handle. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2008, 11:14 PM~10604840
> *damn that frame looks clean....
> *


under statement of the year









nice rotisserie red :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 9 2008, 08:58 AM~10614384
> *under statement of the year
> nice rotisserie red  :biggrin:
> *


hey,it takes a lot to impress me :angry: :biggrin: 



















it is def a piece of art!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by classic customs+May 9 2008, 05:58 AM~10614384-->
> 
> 
> 
> under statement of the year
> nice rotisserie red  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@May 9 2008, 06:14 AM~10614447
> *hey,it takes a lot to impress me :angry:  :biggrin:
> it is def a piece of art!
> *


Im kinda werd, I really enjoy doing mud work, I kinda look at it like art work. lol
thanks man!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 07:15 PM~10545000
> *I dont believe that half of those rides were painted in a garage !!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## P RIP Shorty

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 7 2008, 04:45 PM~10602867
> *Thanks man, something else I just did, molded the whole thing and just painted it with HOK True blue pearl :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 got damn the "I" always bee putting it down, got a noob question what u use to mold the frame?


----------



## ~~RED~~

its mostly DuraGlass, then I go over it all with a skim coat of mud, then metal glaze to fill all the pin holes, primer twice and paint!  Lota work


----------



## Big Doe

SPI clear


----------



## Bedrockcc

I painted this in my garage.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2008, 11:07 PM~10684417
> *SPI clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2008, 07:07 AM~10684417
> *SPI clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks good 

is that before or after you cut and buffed it??


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

i would say after, looks like clear residue from colorsanding or compound from buffing left over on the front edge of the hood! nice job doe, looks like glass :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 20 2008, 12:27 PM~10695358
> *looks good
> 
> is that before or after you cut and buffed it??
> *


In the middle of buffing actually. I tried Presta for the first time because thats what SPI reccomends. That was one pass with the heavy cut compound. So it wasnt buffed out all the way just pulled it out to clean the compound off.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 20 2008, 02:50 PM~10696326
> *i would say after, looks like clear residue from colorsanding or compound from buffing left over on the front edge of the hood! nice job doe, looks like glass :0
> *


Thanks boss, looks a lot better now that its done and polished.


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:thumbsup:


----------



## Supremebomb

last one i did.............no more in that that garage :angry:


----------



## chapo806

First time to paint and to mural on a full auto. What you think?


----------



## streetrider

My '84 Reg







al 
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=210d6hw&s=3[/url]


----------



## streetrider

:uh: :dunno: what happened?


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 30 2008, 02:42 PM~10543499
> *one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK BRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Supremebomb_@Jun 5 2008, 10:57 PM~10810643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last one i did.............no more in that that garage  :angry:
> *


i swear ive seen a identical caddy here in kc.....


----------



## blownsmokeallday




----------



## BondoKing

all of mine are garage jobs.. none are out of a booth from a shop










Reflection in a quarter
























































Ok thats enough, I guess you all get the picture :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BondoKing_@Jul 28 2008, 07:01 PM~11199258
> *all of mine are garage jobs.. none are out of a booth from a shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflection in a quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thats enough, I guess you all get the picture :biggrin:
> *


SPI? :dunno:


----------



## BondoKing

Yes spi.. I have other muscle cars done with it as well.. Just did not post up the pics.. 

Another clear I like besides spi that has held up for me, would be Matrix MS 42.. Good shit


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## Supremebomb

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 26 2008, 11:27 PM~11187099
> *i swear ive seen a identical caddy here in kc.....
> *


the one in that pic is in the scrap yard here in pa :tears:


----------



## BIG LAZY




----------



## carsofabq

I got a new one Just the flames and grille and headlights and bumpers


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## LIQUIDLINES

LAST NIGHT!


----------



## candygold73

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 23 2008, 06:39 PM~11421062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color is this?


----------



## teal62impala

> what color is this?
> 
> I CUSTOM MADE IT.........NOT CANDY!


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 24 2008, 02:03 AM~11423035
> *
> I CUSTOM MADE IT.........NOT CANDY!
> *



nice, nothin better than getting that sweet look without the hassle of candy.


----------



## Guest




----------



## MeXiCaNcHuLo

ghosted in symbol and flames with copper pearl


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Here's some I done.........


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

Diffrent garage same me!!


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Aug 31 2008, 04:31 PM~11484770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








Nice respirator............. :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Aug 31 2008, 07:31 PM~11484770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## pink63impala

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Sep 1 2008, 03:33 AM~11487983
> *Nice respirator.............  :0
> *


fresh air system there


----------



## pink63impala

theres been plenty more,cant find pics now. 
got this in now


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 1 2008, 02:15 PM~11489727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MeXiCaNcHuLo_@Aug 31 2008, 09:00 PM~11485198
> *ghosted in symbol and flames with copper pearl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work


----------



## MeXiCaNcHuLo

thanks homie


----------



## BIGSPOOK

cars still not done yet. gotta reclear and cut and buff.


----------



## pink63impala

no candy topcoat?


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Sep 3 2008, 06:54 PM~11510579
> *no candy topcoat?
> *


haven't decided yet. got a whole joker theme going and not sure the candy will have the colors i'm looking for. but i am open to suggestions.


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK

/IM







G]


----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

ttt


----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## LIQUIDLINES

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Sep 5 2008, 01:30 PM~11527853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAR IS HOT. WHAT COLOR GREEN IS THAT?


----------



## STUPA FLECK

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Sep 7 2008, 10:32 AM~11539672
> *CAR IS HOT. WHAT COLOR GREEN IS THAT?
> *



ppg. gold candy over shamrock green.


----------



## teal62impala

>


----------



## JustCruisin

My 94' I finished a month or two ago.
















Candy Aquamarine over mini-silverflake base


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

that looks good


----------



## lowdeville

> What color is that?You can keep it to PM if you like,I live in another country,and won't reveal.
Click to expand...


----------



## streetdynamics

1cb0.jpg'><img src='http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5728/img1801cb0.th.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## streetdynamics

don't think that worked...lol


----------



## streetdynamics

here we go...


----------



## streetdynamics

black.....


----------



## streetdynamics

flake n that kandy :biggrin:


----------



## streetdynamics

in da sun....before cut n buff


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by streetdynamics_@Sep 17 2008, 01:30 PM~11626064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in da sun....before cut n buff
> *


NICE.....ARE THOSE 10'S ........


----------



## streetdynamics

buffed on the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## streetdynamics

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 17 2008, 11:33 AM~11626080
> *NICE.....ARE THOSE 10'S ........
> *


yea but we keep em clean doe :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by streetdynamics_@Sep 17 2008, 01:34 PM~11626086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffed on the trunk :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN LOOKS LIKE ITS ON FIRE


----------



## streetdynamics

it was a ton of work but the outcome was worth it!


----------



## streetdynamics

anyone have any more orange candy paint jobs?


----------



## pink63impala

did this for the wifes sister...freebee


----------



## streetdynamics

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Sep 17 2008, 05:54 PM~11629346
> *did this for the wifes sister...freebee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











das wet wet.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetdynamics

ttt


----------



## tpimuncie

SPRAYED, THEN TAKEN OUTSIDE TO GET SOME SUN.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 20 2008, 01:53 AM~11649732
> *SPRAYED, THEN TAKEN OUTSIDE TO GET SOME SUN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man thats wet, what type of clear do YOU use??????


----------



## peewee the pinstriper

Does Pinstriping count? All paint and Gold Leaf with outlines was done by Mario's Paint works in LA area... I just added the the additional pinstriping


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by streetdynamics_@Sep 17 2008, 01:30 PM~11626064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in da sun....before cut n buff
> *


what did u use black base then just red flakes then kandy or what came out real nice


----------



## STUPA FLECK

did a two dayer on the winter car


----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK

didnt turn out too bad considering i scuffed it with 320 on a DA, single stage ppg, ill let sit till spring then wet sand 600, some ghost fades, silver leaf or somethin.


----------



## STUPA FLECK

did this in the early nineties


----------



## STUPA FLECK

shit mix


----------



## STUPA FLECK

http://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s347/stupafleck_bucket/202.jpg[/IMG



]


----------



## STUPA FLECK

did a two dayer on the hopper...........mid nineties


----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## BIGSPOOK




----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Sep 21 2008, 03:48 PM~11658747
> *man thats wet, what type of clear do YOU use??????
> *


Thats single stage shopline paint ppg knock off brand, then i color sand it then spray it with clear then cut and buff it. will post pics when done with it.


----------



## Flowrider

Single stage black with clear over, my homies daily, not my taste but whatever


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Sep 22 2008, 03:01 AM~11662857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep

two stage dupont put two gallons of clear like the wet look on my cars.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Sep 22 2008, 02:59 AM~11662853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Sep 22 2008, 05:57 AM~11662852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shit mix
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice color,homie.......Hey! did anyone else notice
the 8 tracks in the back window?? .....CLASSIC..!!


----------



## E79monte

79 monte i painted


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## rolling deep

TTT


----------



## rolling deep

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964

backyard boogie on this monte i painted :biggrin: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 2 2008, 09:03 PM~11764550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lets see this one put together!


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 3 2008, 01:48 PM~12324975
> *backyard boogie on this monte i painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMN DID YOU DO THAT IN A GARAGE?


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 6 2008, 05:56 AM~10346211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fawkn' nice homie....


----------



## VItreryda




----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 3 2008, 01:48 PM~12324975
> *backyard boogie on this monte i painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats some sicc shit right there homie :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Decided to make some changes to the roof on my 69 Impala.... 
Put a heavy gold flake on it, some pic's before they clear it.. Will also be adding some new patterns on roof.... All done in my garage..






















.


.


----------



## Homie Styln

After a brief delay, finally getting the top cleared..

I got'em working now...












Will post the complete roof job when they finish it tonite.. Next week Jaime (Kandy Bear) will pin stripe and shoot a new coat of diamond pearl with gold flake over the bottom section of the car. Flake out the wheel wells & gas tank and gold kandy the grill..


----------



## Homie Styln

Jaime (Kandy Bear) putting down the rest of the candy..


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## Homie Styln

Finally pulled the 69 out of my garage so we can see what it looks like in the sun light. Removed all the suspension so we can flake them out.. Start putting all the trim back on this week. Hopefully done by next week.. :0


----------



## Homie Styln

More pic's...


----------



## Homie Styln

This was a lot of pictures.. All the work was done in my garage..


----------



## Hubcap

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brkSS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 5 2008, 11:40 PM~12351136
> *Finally pulled the 69 out of my garage so we can see what it looks like in the sun light. Removed all the suspension so we can flake them out.. Start putting all the trim back on this week. Hopefully done by next week.. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my eyes im blind, ahh much better  nice job homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by brkSS_@Dec 7 2008, 04:26 AM~12358602
> *my eyes im blind, ahh much better   nice job homies :thumbsup:
> *


Thx homie...


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 1 2008, 11:15 AM~11489727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

Oops wrong topic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 3 2008, 01:48 PM~12324975
> *backyard boogie on this monte i painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


didnt know u painted that.. i was checkin it out at da show..anymore pics..


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 11 2008, 09:44 PM~12404968
> *nice!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

A few more pic's. Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim...


----------



## Bedrockcc

:thumbsup:


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by streetdynamics_@Sep 17 2008, 12:30 PM~11626064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in da sun....before cut n buff
> *


what was the color and flake that was used on this?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 6 2008, 12:40 AM~12351136
> *Finally pulled the 69 out of my garage so we can see what it looks like in the sun light. Removed all the suspension so we can flake them out.. Start putting all the trim back on this week. Hopefully done by next week.. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang man!! i want to see this in person!! :biggrin:


----------



## clownen

is that a white with a pearl or silver


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by clownen_@Dec 16 2008, 08:02 PM~12449534
> *is that a white with a pearl or silver
> *


It's a custom mixed Diamond pearl gold over a bright chevy white base. Cleared with a shit load of House of color's gold mini-flake.. You know pearl whites can't really be seen in a picture.. In the sun or under a light the flaked top and bottom bounce hard...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Dec 16 2008, 05:44 PM~12448256
> *Dang man!! i want to see this in person!! :biggrin:
> *


Look for it in Feb 2009...


----------



## slab-roller-214

HEY I HAVE MANY BUT I DO NOT NO HOW TO POST PICS CAN U TEELL ME HOW THNKS


----------



## hotstuff5964

photobucket.com

copy and paste the


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 21 2008, 09:18 PM~12493584
> *photobucket.com
> 
> copy and paste the code they give you
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> :thumbsup:*


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 21 2008, 10:18 PM~12493584
> *photobucket.com
> 
> copy and paste the code they give you
> [/b][/quote]
> you now have to register...*


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Dec 23 2008, 01:06 PM~12507903
> *you now have to register...
> *


its free so what? :cheesy:


----------



## mr.fisheye

ROB VANDERSLICE PAINTING "MONEY TALKS" IN THE GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## _BANDIT_

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 23 2008, 01:32 PM~12508122
> *ROB VANDERSLICE PAINTING "MONEY TALKS" IN THE GARAGE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice...


----------



## ILUVMY82

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 23 2008, 12:32 PM~12508122
> *ROB VANDERSLICE PAINTING "MONEY TALKS" IN THE GARAGE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS TIGHT


----------



## spider97

il be shopping for a new compressor after the holidays any one have any recommendations?


----------



## ILUVMY82

FOR THE MONEY 60 GAL FOR $400 AT HARBOR FREIGHT


----------



## BlueBerry

Here's a few........ I have more in a thread that was started by the kid withe the 300C in post your rides somewhere......... All garage / Makeshift booth painted .


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Dec 24 2008, 01:52 AM~12514473
> *Here's a few........ I have more in a thread that was started by the kid withe the 300C in post your rides somewhere......... All garage / Makeshift booth painted.*












Id be glad it was just the doors and not the hood or trunk that needed redone! :0


----------



## sj59

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Dec 24 2008, 12:52 AM~12514473
> *Here's a few........ I have more in a thread that was started by the kid withe the 300C in post your rides somewhere......... All garage / Makeshift booth painted .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I have some oem 300c doors laying around...... pm me if u need em


----------



## ~~RED~~

a new project im working on, thought I would share with you guys


----------



## El Duez

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 3 2008, 01:48 PM~12324975
> *backyard boogie on this monte i painted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn you did that under the tarp?


----------



## JasonJ

Just make sure you have cool ass neighbors. Might cost you a case of beer or something, but fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

^^ In the Driveway ...................!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only way to do it !!!!!!!!









Whoever has the 300C doors - Get ahold of "Mr.Pimpdaddy" ,, He needs them STAT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 28 2008, 10:50 AM~12543196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why did you mask the engine hoist? 


gotta leave battle wounds on all the equipment so they look kool :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 28 2008, 02:56 PM~12543805
> *why did you mask the engine hoist?
> gotta leave battle wounds on all the equipment so they look kool  :biggrin:
> *


i must agree :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 28 2008, 01:56 PM~12543805
> *why did you mask the engine hoist?
> gotta leave battle wounds on all the equipment so they look kool  :biggrin:
> *


Its not my engine hoist, borrowed it from a rat rodder friend of mine, he said the only color i could get on it was flat black! :0 

But you should see my candy jackstands. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 28 2008, 03:51 PM~12544083
> *Its not my engine hoist, borrowed it from a rat rodder friend of mine, he said the only color i could get on it was flat black!  :0
> 
> But you should see my candy jackstands.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 28 2008, 01:51 PM~12544083
> *Its not my engine hoist, borrowed it from a rat rodder friend of mine, he said the only color i could get on it was flat black!  :0
> 
> But you should see my candy jackstands.  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah :biggrin: 

i have some chrome jack stands with flake all over :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 28 2008, 12:51 PM~12544083
> *Its not my engine hoist, borrowed it from a rat rodder friend of mine, he said the only color i could get on it was flat black!  :0
> 
> But you should see my candy jackstands.  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Dec 24 2008, 12:52 AM~12514473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm is this what happen to chris last week?????


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## rnaudin

this was painted at chazz house in pico rivera california i have the blue lungs to prove it :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

Sweet!




> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 2 2004, 11:25 AM~2468033
> *mine was painted in garage............... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GAN65TER SS

sweet painting guys.....


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 1 2009, 11:04 PM~12580538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This reminds me of an old Steve DeMan paint job on a 64 that went to Japan a few years back.


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

painted it a while back, just did the color sanding and buff
























:biggrin: :biggrin: not done yet,


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

LOOK'S LIKE YOU WILD WAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by streetdynamics_@Sep 17 2008, 12:30 PM~11626064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in da sun....before cut n buff
> *


Thats Bad Ass!


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 5 2009, 09:09 PM~12614579
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i reallly like this bro,great job


----------



## ABES1963

my monte painted in the back yard
























what do u think still not done


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 20 2009, 05:55 PM~12763350
> *my monte painted in the back yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do u think still not done
> *


Looking good homie!Ive been wanting to do a yellow car lately might have to get a G body :cheesy: 

What color striping are you going to use?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 5 2009, 07:09 PM~12614579
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NNNIIICCCEEE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 20 2009, 05:00 PM~12763419
> *Looking good homie!Ive been wanting to do a yellow car lately might have to get a G body :cheesy:
> 
> What color striping are you going to use?
> *


dont know yet hommie but the color of the car is from the LAMBORGHINI yellow
still need to put a white top or yellow top


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 5 2009, 06:09 PM~12614579
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks badass


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 21 2009, 08:39 AM~12769753
> *looks badass
> *


X2


----------



## tpimuncie

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## STR8RIDA

this is the garage they were painted in


----------



## viejitos miami

mine> nice you think?


----------



## headhunter

Jr's 67 Impala Garage Painted









Tomas 62 Impala Garage Painted









Al's 68 Impala Garage Painted









Some of the best Paint jobs come out of a Garage


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Feb 11 2009, 08:25 PM~12976558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does anyone else picture this chick leaning over and getting her hair snagged up in that buffer and it yanking her down making her hit her head on the car and knocking her out and a donkey coming up and raping her??? Or is it just me?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 12 2009, 10:00 PM~12988416
> *Does anyone else picture this chick leaning over and getting her hair snagged up in that buffer and it yanking her down making her hit her head on the car and knocking her out and a donkey coming up and raping her??? Or is it just me?
> *


my thoughts exactly, except the whole knocking her out part


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Feb 12 2009, 08:00 PM~12988416-->
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else picture this chick leaning over and getting her hair snagged up in that buffer and it yanking her down making her hit her head on the car and knocking her out and a donkey coming up and raping her??? Or is it just me?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hot$tuff5964_@Feb 12 2009, 08:14 PM~12988600
> *my thoughts exactly, except the whole knocking her out part
> *


thats my 12 year old daughter dumbass mother fuckers :machinegun:


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 12 2009, 06:00 PM~12988416
> *Does anyone else picture this chick leaning over and getting her hair snagged up in that buffer and it yanking her down making her hit her head on the car and knocking her out and a donkey coming up and raping her??? Or is it just me?
> *


no but i see a burn soon and slag all over the rest of the car that will leave mean swirls when washed off.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 13 2009, 05:00 AM~12988416
> *Does anyone else picture this chick leaning over and getting her hair snagged up in that buffer and it yanking her down making her hit her head on the car and knocking her out and a donkey coming up and raping her??? Or is it just me?
> *




who cares the car is sick


----------



## caddisid

GARAGE PAINTED!!!!! 1ST TIMER, GOT THE RUNS TO PROVE IT>>>>


----------



## little chris




----------



## LIQUIDLINES

> _Originally posted by caddisid_@Feb 14 2009, 09:07 AM~13001250
> *GARAGE PAINTED!!!!! 1ST TIMER, GOT THE RUNS TO PROVE IT>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD. NEED TO DUMP THAT CLEAR ON IT. LITTLE DRY THERE. BUT GOOD JOB.
:thumbsup:


----------



## caddisid

cleaned up pretty good, but stillnot shiney in some areas... thNKS


----------



## ryzart

Lets keep this thread going..i love it. Love to see all these cars being painted in home garages !! I mostly paint motorcycle stuff but man it is amazing to see some of the car paintjobs coming out of garages. I get some dirt in my work sometimes but everything can be wetsanded & buffed out so its no big deal. I have a box fan with a filter taped to it. Wet the floors down a little, hang up spme plastic and i am good to go. some stuff i painted in the garage.


----------



## ryzart

some more
























and my personal bike...


----------



## streetrider

close up of some roof work.......


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by ryzart_@Feb 15 2009, 01:51 PM~13009126
> *some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my personal bike...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Feb 11 2009, 08:25 PM~12976558
> *this is the garage they were painted in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 67 mustang


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Feb 17 2009, 09:55 AM~13028227
> *nice 67 mustang
> *


Thanks Bro - We did a full "undercover" restoration on it for a friend - our own version of OVERHAULIN for him :biggrin: He had NO clue


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Feb 17 2009, 01:27 PM~13028457
> *Thanks Bro - We did a full "undercover" restoration on it for a friend - our own version of OVERHAULIN for him  :biggrin: He had NO clue
> *


----------



## barthmonster

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 12 2009, 09:35 PM~12988143
> *Jr's 67 Impala Garage Painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomas 62 Impala Garage Painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al's 68 Impala Garage Painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the best Paint jobs come out of a Garage
> *


Nice patterns. What does something like that go for on an original, straight car ??


----------



## cruzinlow

84 grand prix 100% garage painted


----------



## SiLvErReGaL




----------



## youngdeezy

any of you garage painters from cali bay area if so pm me i want somethings painted


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Feb 11 2009, 04:23 PM~12975911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


truck is sweet


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by caddisid_@Feb 14 2009, 08:07 AM~13001250
> *GARAGE PAINTED!!!!! 1ST TIMER, GOT THE RUNS TO PROVE IT>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does it matter on air flow and ventalation in your garage when painting,,thats a question i need to know :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

painted this in my garage made a booth out of 2 summer gazebbos ductaped together with a fan blowing air out of the booth it was ghetto but it seemed to work ,my 1st attempt at kandy 
























































this was fresh out with no cutt and buff yet


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 25 2009, 09:45 PM~13113521
> *painted this in my garage made a booth out of 2 summer gazebbos ductaped together with a fan blowing air out of the booth it was ghetto but it seemed to work ,my 1st attempt at kandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was fresh out with no cutt and buff yet
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice!


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jan 20 2009, 04:55 PM~12763350
> *my monte painted in the back yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do u think still not done
> *











just a pic with rims i still need to put my top on


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 23 2009, 10:32 PM~13093306
> *does it matter on air flow and ventalation in your garage when painting,,thats a question i need to know :biggrin:
> *


ya


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 26 2009, 09:44 PM~13124731
> *ya
> *


 :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 26 2009, 07:16 PM~13122487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a pic with rims i still need to put my top on
> *


thats a lot of yellow..... :0


----------



## hotstuff5964

yellowned


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## teal62impala




----------



## youcantfademe

ditch the rims and the emblem on the top.....then it will be :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2009, 06:34 AM~13127019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: now throw a candy over the whole thing :cheesy: nice


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2009, 09:34 AM~13127019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :nono:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Feb 26 2009, 10:16 PM~13122487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a pic with rims i still need to put my top on
> *


PROPZ


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Feb 27 2009, 10:19 PM~13135286
> *:barf:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 28 2009, 07:23 AM~13136807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 28 2009, 12:36 AM~13135468
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lil john

all back yard


----------



## lil john




----------



## lil john




----------



## little chris

:dunno:


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by lil john_@Feb 28 2009, 10:11 PM~13141418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all back yard
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 28 2009, 11:23 AM~13136807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## natesbodyshop

some clean rides on this post. come check out my forum NATES BODY SHOP!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Feb 12 2009, 09:35 PM~12988143
> *Jr's 67 Impala Garage Painted
> 
> Tomas 62 Impala Garage Painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al's 68 Impala Garage Painted
> 
> Some of the best Paint jobs come out of a Garage
> *


what is the color on this deuce?


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 15 2009, 09:56 PM~13291112
> *what is the color on this deuce?
> *


x2


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

here's one I just did


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Mar 16 2009, 10:20 AM~13294079
> *  here's one I just did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good homie! puttin' it down for el valle! :biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES




----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 16 2009, 03:23 PM~13296652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## zul_king_86

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Feb 17 2008, 02:33 PM~9963894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had painted every bit of this truck in a 2car garage back in 96'
> *



HEY HOWS IT GOIN BRO? 
HAS PURE INSANITY II COME OUT YET?


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Mar 17 2009, 10:35 PM~13312169
> *HEY HOWS IT GOIN BRO?
> HAS PURE INSANITY II COME OUT YET?
> *


i have been dieing to see number II i remember seeing a sneak peak of it last year some where around here and thought it should be coming back out soon. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964

they took it to a show some time last year, it wasnt fully done, i dont even know if it had a motor.... i think they showed it in el paso or something :dunno:


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Mar 17 2009, 11:35 PM~13312169
> *HEY HOWS IT GOIN BRO?
> HAS PURE INSANITY II COME OUT YET?
> *


nope not yet.. he made an under construction appearance at a local show,thats about it.i did not do the paint job this time around due to certain issues.only thing i did do is the frame which was done couple years before the body was ready for paint.


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 18 2009, 09:30 AM~13314730
> *they took it to a show some time last year, it wasnt fully done, i dont even know if it had a motor.... i think they showed it in el paso or something :dunno:
> *


GOOD TO KNOW.


----------



## I.L.L.

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 15 2009, 09:56 PM~13291112
> *what is the color on this deuce?
> *


My Deuce is usually light brown, but YMMV. :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2009, 07:20 AM~13126942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice slab


----------



## creativekustoms1

here's my lid ..black base and mo flakes than tony tha tiger..and of course done in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## 90towncar

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 15 2009, 10:56 PM~13291112
> *what is the color on this deuce?
> *


corona cream??? :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by creativekustoms1_@Apr 1 2009, 12:40 PM~13453364
> *here's my lid ..black base and mo flakes than tony tha tiger..and of course done in my garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i likes ,what size flake and how much per quart?


----------



## creativekustoms1

i don't know the exact size..but i put 2 oz per sprayable it is bass boat flake...got it from georgia :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by creativekustoms1_@Apr 1 2009, 09:40 AM~13453364
> *here's my lid ..black base and mo flakes than tony tha tiger..and of course done in my garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN' GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by creativekustoms1_@Apr 2 2009, 09:30 AM~13462932
> *i don't know the exact size..but i put 2 oz per sprayable it is bass boat flake...got it from georgia  :biggrin:
> *


shit looks real good


----------



## little chris




----------



## teal62impala




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by creativekustoms1_@Apr 1 2009, 05:40 PM~13453364
> *here's my lid ..black base and mo flakes than tony tha tiger..and of course done in my garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks real nice why the black base though?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> nice monte bro!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 2 2009, 09:49 PM~13471355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like the color on this one great job :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry

Done in a rickity hand build booth using white faced hard board & Duct tape to seal the shit ......... No big lights - Just a few flourescent tube lights & a Halogen on each corner.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

> _Originally posted by creativekustoms1_@Apr 1 2009, 10:40 AM~13453364
> *here's my lid ..black base and mo flakes than tony tha tiger..and of course done in my garage :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!!! now thats sexy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pdutzel

I know its not a lowrider but this is what i just finished up at home.It was a 1993 Firebird hard top put in t-tops,and change the front clip and rear bumper and hatch to a 1998 Trans am .Then painted the whole car

]


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 3 2009, 01:00 AM~13472649
> *Done in a rickity hand build booth using white faced hard board & Duct tape to seal the shit ......... No big lights - Just a few flourescent tube lights & a Halogen on each corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah why weren't you at W.O.W this year? I thought you were gonna show that G-body you did with all the curvy pearl patterns overlapping it? I think it said "83" on the roof with a crown..


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 16 2009, 03:23 PM~13296652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your signature says it all.. You sure got that clear to flow out DAMN good! What brand did you use? I seen the your topic when you were jamming it.


----------



## Elpintor

here is a some of the work I have done from my Garage. i'll post more picks later









These truck was laid over on driver side, top half is candy. Replace fender & front door.
































imitation woodgrain I can do any color
































Estrella420 trunk from LIL, Herself and FortworthMex helped :thumbsup: 








Fortworthmex From LIL, Him and his bro Manny helped :thumbsup: 








67 Mustang "bad pic old camera"
















96 SS made box and 15tv on trunk lid, also motorized the trunk








"bad pic old camera" car from St. Louis, no buff 








c the reflection off my lil girls elbow  polished








my friend from El Paso. I work on his trunk a little at a time when ever im their. work in progress
















My old Regal painted in 03 gave to a nephew, not cut, fresh


----------



## Micah Johnstone

what does everybody use for guns,Hvlp?


----------



## pdutzel

I use Devilbiss GTI which is hvlp ,I have three of them they work great.I wont use anything else


----------



## Britney

50's Chrome Lambo


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Britney_@Apr 7 2009, 01:00 AM~13503744
> *50's Chrome Lambo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the first time he got it done?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 2 2009, 10:49 PM~13471355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a nice color chosen for this car, really accents the body lines!


----------



## Britney

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2009, 12:13 AM~13503810
> *is this the first time he got it done?
> *


Affirmative. Originally painted by Steve Flanagan, pictured in the top image. Steve is the owner of HARD Lifestyle, also did some projects for Snoop, Ice-T and other celebs.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Britney_@Apr 7 2009, 01:19 AM~13503846
> *Affirmative.  Originally painted by Steve Flanagan, pictured in the top image.  Steve is the owner of HARD Lifestyle, also did some projects for Snoop, Ice-T and other celebs.
> *


Why did it have to be redone?


----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## STUPA FLECK




----------



## creativekustoms1

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 2 2009, 10:46 PM~13472114
> *looks real nice    why the black base though?
> *


makes the flake pop more :biggrin:


----------



## creativekustoms1

ttt


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Apr 8 2009, 02:48 AM~13515079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Psycho631

candy cinnamin over copper orange base :biggrin:  









[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 18 2009, 06:51 PM~13617484
> *candy cinnamin over copper orange base :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## elpolloloco

> _Originally posted by STUPA FLECK_@Apr 8 2009, 01:45 AM~13515073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice..


----------



## rollinniagara




----------



## rollinniagara




----------



## areone213

HOW DO YOU KEEP DUST OUT WHEN PAINT? FILTERS OR WHUT?


----------



## Vortec350

how do u reduce orange peel


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

painted this a few weeks ago, still needs a cut n' buff


----------



## bigshod




----------



## capone530

guy with the green lincoln needs to fix his hoses before he runs one of them over..how come he didn't run them through the frame?????


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Apr 26 2009, 03:41 PM~13694212
> *guy with the green lincoln needs to fix his hoses before he runs one of them over..how come he didn't run them through the frame?????
> *


actually those pics were last week they redid the whole set up in it now, pics later


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Apr 26 2009, 03:41 PM~13694212
> *guy with the green lincoln needs to fix his hoses before he runs one of them over..how come he didn't run them through the frame?????
> *



Good eye


----------



## lowrivi1967

not my garage but good homie and club member Ramon,my daily 74 GMC


----------



## pdutzel

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Apr 29 2009, 07:31 PM~13735384
> *not my garage but good homie and club member Ramon,my daily 74 GMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like that color


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Apr 29 2009, 08:31 PM~13735384
> *not my garage but good homie and club member Ramon,my daily 74 GMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SLAMNFX

curb feelers....pimp :0


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by pdutzel+Apr 29 2009, 06:44 PM~13735586-->
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that color
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SLAMNFX_@Apr 29 2009, 08:32 PM~13737423
> *curb feelers....pimp :0
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619

THIS DUECE WAN STARTED AND FINISHED IN A GARAGE... uffin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## CapriceRollin




----------



## CapriceRollin




----------



## dectrone

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Dec 3 2004, 06:10 AM~2470620
> *Here's my ride, 100% Backyard boogie!
> 
> What do you guys do when you get bits of crap in the clear? I got a few spots here and there that I wouldnt mind getting alittle better. Wetsand the area?
> *


sand then buff it


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Apr 29 2009, 07:31 PM~13735384
> *not my garage but good homie and club member Ramon,my daily 74 GMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 WHAT IS THTA COLOR?


----------



## HOE81

painted in my garage


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 5 2009, 01:02 PM~13792828
> *:0  WHAT IS THTA COLOR?
> *


HOK green flake over black base


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 3 2009, 08:52 PM~13479525
> *Yeah why weren't you at W.O.W this year?  I thought you were gonna show that G-body you did with all the curvy pearl patterns overlapping it?  I think it said "83" on the roof with a crown..
> *



I was at W.O.W - Thats where i got the awards from - Just not in the Twin Cities..... I live 150 miles North of them .... I have a Chapter down there however who were there .


That regal aint mine & Its not done - I believe it has a V-8 going in , a Full reinforced frame , & Some Chiney chrome this year ...... Oh yeah ,,, Plans are to hit up the sides as well  


Here is some other pics of cars I did in the Garage:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

THIS ABOVE WORK LOOKS TIGHT AS FUCK... AND THAT GREEN 74 GMC TRUCK LOOKS NICE... ANYONE IN SO.CAL DO CHEAP GARAGE PAINT JOBS ??????????????????????


----------



## OMAR TRECE

1ST STAGE JUST TO START CRUZING AROUND INDIO!





































CAR PORT THAT'S GANGSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@May 4 2009, 07:21 PM~13784627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS DUECE WAN STARTED AND FINISHED IN A GARAGE... uffin:
> *


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by SEISDOSINTHE619_@May 4 2009, 07:21 PM~13784627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS DUECE WAN STARTED AND FINISHED IN A GARAGE... uffin:
> *


THATS 1 OF MY FAVORITE CARS SHES PRETTY ESE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Big Doe

Not a lowrider but i painted and leafed it. It has been shot for minitruckin and street trucks.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 16 2009, 10:44 AM~14204817
> *Not a lowrider but i painted and leafed it. It has been shot for minitruckin and street trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


God damn!


----------



## Big Doe

the details...too bad you cant see the bad ass pearl thats in it in these pics


----------



## Airborne

Those door hinges are bad ass. Did you do the dash?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 16 2009, 11:18 AM~14205004
> *Those door hinges are bad ass. Did you do the dash?
> *


no i just did the paint. Everythings done in metal though. It has a ton of fab work in it.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 16 2009, 12:38 PM~14205742
> *no i just did the paint. Everythings done in metal though. It has a ton of fab work in it.
> *


Very clean work, although I think the color is a little dated but it is always the customers choice.


----------



## IllSwag1619

90% of you guys do some amazing work , huge props :thumbsup: . 10% look like $500 tijuana bullshit :barf:


----------



## elspock84

ummmm all that work in the interior and that turn signal switch is dirty as fuck! :uh:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

the most recent, they need to be cut n' buffed n' reassembled later!


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 88.SPOKES.

He's still not finished, had to show you though  

































and mine!! far from done!!

























uffin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

nice


----------



## CadyRidah

Just finished


----------



## CadyRidah




----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 16 2009, 08:44 AM~14204817
> *Not a lowrider but i painted and leafed it. It has been shot for minitruckin and street trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What color paint you use for this do you have paint code


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Jul 23 2009, 12:53 PM~14559648
> *What color paint you use for this do you have paint code
> *


no code its a ppg color. big league blue. I put the key lime pearl over it which is about 1000 a gal but the blue itself is just a solid color and not too expensive.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Jul 22 2009, 01:48 AM~14546832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good...wut kinda gun u got?


----------



## CadyRidah

Thanks! I'm using a Sata 2000 digital 2 for base, Sata 2000 RP digital 2 for clear, and Sharpe Finex for sealer.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Jul 24 2009, 03:38 AM~14567951
> *Thanks! I'm using a Sata 2000 digital 2 for base, Sata 2000 RP digital 2 for clear, and Sharpe Finex for sealer.
> *


----------



## 83kaddy

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 23 2009, 01:23 PM~14560876
> *no code its a ppg color. big league blue. I put the key lime pearl over it which is about 1000 a gal but the blue itself is just a solid color and not too expensive.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## bigshod




----------



## 71_cougar

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Dec 2 2004, 08:25 AM~2468033
> *mine was painted in garage............... :biggrin:
> *


nice graphix ... :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@May 5 2009, 10:22 AM~13790445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out good

the fender trim will really show off those body lines tho


----------



## bigshod




----------



## little chris

painted the old farm truck last weekend :cheesy:


----------



## little chris

little overspray but new tires and repainted gas tank and it came out pretty good  i do have more pics will post them later


----------



## little chris




----------



## bigshod




----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE

not a lowrider but i paint it in a garage


----------



## bigshod

nice


----------



## Windex

I got a question for the garage painters out there, im gonna be painting my car so far im planning on ordering:

Epoxy primer/sealer
Gallon of white
1 Qt black
Clearcoat/Hardener

I wana do just a simple 2 tone black and white paintjob with a clear over it i was just wondering if i need to buy a Reducer or anything else :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Aug 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14729820
> *I got a question for the garage painters out there, im gonna be painting my car so far im planning on ordering:
> 
> Epoxy primer/sealer
> Gallon of white
> 1 Qt black
> Clearcoat/Hardener
> 
> I wana do just a simple 2 tone black and white paintjob with a clear over it i was just wondering if i need to buy a Reducer or anything else :dunno:
> *


im sure you will need reducer. It just depends on what paint you buy exactly what and how much you will need.


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 10 2009, 09:42 PM~14731826
> *im sure you will need reducer. It just depends on what paint you buy exactly what and how much you will need.
> *


Thanks, looks like it won't hurt to pick some up then


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Aug 10 2009, 07:00 PM~14729820
> *I got a question for the garage painters out there, im gonna be painting my car so far im planning on ordering:
> 
> Epoxy primer/sealer
> Gallon of white
> 1 Qt black
> Clearcoat/Hardener
> 
> I wana do just a simple 2 tone black and white paintjob with a clear over it i was just wondering if i need to buy a Reducer or anything else :dunno:
> *




yea you will need some reducer its cheaper if you get a gal, the mixing it should be 2:1 for paint and 4:1:1 on the clear, on less u get a water base paint i never used it but i heard its ok


----------



## Windex

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Aug 11 2009, 10:15 AM~14735347
> *yea you will need some reducer its cheaper if you get a gal, the mixing it should be 2:1 for paint and 4:1:1 on the clear, on less u get a water base paint i never used it but i heard its ok
> *


Alrite thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## little chris

my truck that i did this weekend


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 24 2009, 03:19 PM~14866627
> *my truck that i did this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 24 2009, 04:34 PM~14866818
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Aug 24 2009, 03:19 PM~14866627
> *my truck that i did this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## little chris

painted in one weekend


----------



## pink63impala

little bit of orange peel


----------



## ralph9577

MY HOMIES CAR WAS PAINTED IN HIS GARAGE


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 3 2009, 07:37 PM~15260131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY HOMIES CAR WAS PAINTED IN HIS GARAGE
> *


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 3 2009, 07:37 PM~15260131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY HOMIES CAR WAS PAINTED IN HIS GARAGE
> *


DAMN! THAT LOOKS NICE


----------



## 1962lolo

My 62 done last year by my homie.
Before!







[/IMG]
In Work!







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]








After!







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## bigshod




----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 3 2009, 11:34 PM~15261390
> *
> *


back from the dead :cheesy:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms

kandy koated kustoms.


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 3 2009, 08:28 PM~15260090
> *little bit of orange peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rexxnfx22

all of these were done by me out side!! 

<embed src="http://img26.imageshack.us/slideshow/smilplayer.swf" width="426" height="320" name="smilplayer" id="smilplayer" bgcolor="FFFFFF" menu="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" flashvars="id=img26/rexxphonepix045.jpg"/>


----------



## rexxnfx22

all done by me in my back yard before i invested in a shop....
330*601*3931 for quotes
http://img26.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=rexxphonepix045.jpg


----------



## kenseth17

Most of the paint jobs I've done have been in a garage, even most places I painted professionally had a homemade booth, or an old worn out crossflow, basically never had too great of a booth to paint in.

I even painted a lincoln that was made into a limo back in my days fresh out of bodyschool for a friend of a friend. Get there and they have a tent made out of tarps in the back yard, and a small 110 compressor to work with. After working friday and saturday helping with sanding and bodywork, it was getting late and I wanted to paint on sunday. He really wanted it painted that day, and convince me to start shooting the delstar enamel as the sun was starting to set.. Happen to look while painting, (my friend threw a party that night) and noticed a crowd of people had gathered watching the show go on. I was really running low on light as the last coat went on. One I won't forget for sure.

Sure miss the downdraft booth I started in at school, compared to what I had since. But very nice work can come out of a modest garage. But less then ideal place to paint can be challenging. Specially in Wisconsin on those 20 below days. But being a decent buffer helps many times, the dealership gave me good practice, since the only time you got a clean paint job is when it was raining outside. 
My neighbor when I was still a kid, restored an elcamino for himself, a roadrunner, camaro, and mustang for his kids. All were shot with centari in his home garage, and remember them all looking very nice. I even painted for awhile in my parents garage growing up with a barrel stove for heat, but at least it was secluded, decent sized, and had decent light.
All the cars on my website were shot in my little one stall garage with open studs, and no insulation, and not the greatest lighting and have to run power from the house. And I spent many, many years using conventional guns. After using my iwata lph 400 a few times now, can't believe I went so long before I bought that gun.

Being dumb enough to work cheap on the side in a small garage, you really seem like a ricer magnet. I really don't take too much work any more (did paint for my uncle and brother the past two weekends) as it usually not worth the hassle and people thinking you can or want to put a 200 paint job on there mini van. Am really thinking about giving going out on my own now though. Bought had it with my bodyshop experiences. Been wasting my time for 4 years now at my current job, and been doing autobody work since 1990, and work cant bring in jobs to save there arse. And when the shop manager is gone and the owner is running things, he wont even let me touch a crappy semi when its there, and doesn't even appreciate what he has for the wage hes playing. Wish he would have let me stay laid off.I spend more time playing maid then anything lately.
Still too chicken to shoot a three stage in my garage, having only painted one once, worring about trash in the midcoat and less then ideal shooting conditions. I repaired a laser red probe at the dealership I was working at fresh out of tech school.
Here is just a few that I shot somewhat recently in a garage, of the many I have shot many over the years, but I use to not take pics.


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

i wish i can shoot in my garage cant too small but we shoot out side with portable car port cheap ones that you buy at pep boys check it out


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

here is more proof


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

agian proof


----------



## Mr_cutty_84




----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Oct 14 2009, 11:32 PM~15362385
> *here is more proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RATTOP

heres my first ever paint job in my garage,









not having someone to teach ya kinda takes the fun out of it, but after i said i didn't care how it came out, i kinda felt more at ease with it,
in the end i think it cameout pretty decent,
now that i know how it all works, i will defianately do it again, besides i bought all the tools i needed might as well give them some use.

i almost bought a 74 elcamino the other day, but i have to finish this one up first, don't want to overwhelm myself,


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Oct 15 2009, 12:32 AM~15362385
> *here is more proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




what color is that gold???


----------



## Mr_cutty_84

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 19 2009, 06:28 PM~15405878
> *what color is that gold???
> *



spanish kandy gold with the gold base !


----------



## thedukeofearl_72

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Oct 19 2009, 09:21 PM~15406633
> *spanish kandy gold with the gold base !
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Apr 18 2009, 07:47 PM~13617061
> *
> *


X2


----------



## REGALRIDER86

First attempt at full paint job.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 21 2009, 12:04 AM~15419528
> *First attempt at full paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job. you ain't no first timer anymore. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 21 2009, 12:04 AM~15419528
> *First attempt at full paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is ur garage attached house??? cause if it is i bet that shit stunk for a couple days.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 21 2009, 09:09 AM~15421357
> *is ur garage attached house??? cause if it is i bet that shit stunk for a couple days.
> *


i seal the door off with a couple sheets of plastic  cant smell shit inside


----------



## REGALRIDER86

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 21 2009, 08:09 AM~15421357
> *is ur garage attached house??? cause if it is i bet that shit stunk for a couple days.
> *


 I took it to my pops place he has a detached 32'x32' shop. I did all the welding and frame work at my place with a little 2 car garage and stunk up the house with metal working fumes and dust instead.


----------



## REGALRIDER86

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 21 2009, 12:28 AM~15420038
> *nice job. you ain't no first timer anymore. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## tpimuncie

sat in mountains since 1976


----------



## bigshod




----------



## little chris

a little pre view i will post more pics soon


----------



## chaddyb

Couple pics of the last thing I painted in the garage, HOK cobalt blue Kandy . . .


----------



## tko_818

god dammit i wanna learn how to do this shit soooo bad.. im thinking bout hirin some one just to teach me man, im desperate.. any takers?? :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 17 2009, 07:49 PM~15695073
> *god dammit i wanna learn how to do this shit soooo bad.. im thinking bout hirin some one just to teach me man, im desperate.. any takers??  :biggrin:
> *



Come to MN Ill teach ya what I know


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Nov 17 2009, 06:49 PM~15695073
> *god dammit i wanna learn how to do this shit soooo bad.. im thinking bout hirin some one just to teach me man, im desperate.. any takers??  :biggrin:
> *


do whut i did. get some paint, spray guns and get to work. :thumbsup:


----------



## RATTOP

that blue looks very nice all together very nice dude


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 17 2009, 06:39 PM~15694936
> *Couple pics of the last thing I painted in the garage, HOK cobalt blue Kandy . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 21 2009, 12:04 AM~15419528
> *First attempt at full paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice job! :thumbsup: Picked a hell of a color to start with too.


----------



## CADDY92480

DEAM LOOKING AT THIS MAKES ME WANNA PAINT MY OWN CAR...... :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

Any tricks to shooting a HOK pearl, that's any different from a regular 2 stage paint job? Thinking about tackling my car on my own for the hell of it. No prior auto paint experience.


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 17 2009, 05:39 PM~15694936
> *Couple pics of the last thing I painted in the garage, HOK cobalt blue Kandy . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480

NOT PAINTED IN MY GARAGE.....PAINTED BY THE EX-OWNER IN HIS..LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Nov 18 2009, 09:18 PM~15708061
> *Any tricks to shooting a HOK pearl, that's any different from a regular 2 stage paint job?  Thinking about tackling my car on my own for the hell of it.  No prior auto paint experience.
> *



Real pearl is actually a 3 stage, base-pearl-clear. If your talking HOK pearl basecoats, then it is similar, but touchier. I like to do lighter coats, it tends to be very runny, just like their bases, and easy to get blotchy or tiger stripes. If its your first time, I would try a regular old base clear, Id recommend PPG DBC, that covers really nicely.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## 1962lolo

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 20 2009, 10:59 PM~15735014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man that roof job is sick!!


----------



## Dysfunctional73

I WISH I CAN PAINT .


----------



## Mr. GOON

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 21 2009, 12:59 AM~15735014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 20 2009, 11:59 PM~15735014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 love dis one :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## str8chillen

this one was actually painted outside on a slab of concrete under a carport!!
























































































































































i have alot more pics let me know what u guys think!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 21 2009, 01:49 AM~15734898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That is some beautiful art !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayimpala401

IMG_0179.JPG


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by jayimpala401_@Nov 27 2009, 07:07 AM~15795045
> *IMG_0179.JPG
> *




damn this one is sick!


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## RATTOP

dumb question,if you already have your car cleared, can you still paint it like that after or do you have to do it all before clear?


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Nov 29 2009, 09:44 AM~15811723
> *dumb question,if you already have your car cleared, can you still paint it like that after or do you have to do it all before clear?
> *


just sand it down with 400-600 and you can do whatever you want, then reclear.


----------



## RATTOP

thanks hot stuff


----------



## impalas79

i painted this in my backyard, on top of my rock driveway. you can tell cause i had to wetsand the shit out of it. someone called the cops about the smell of paint, lucky for me he needs a harley painted. n let me finish the job.


----------



## fantamonte

Here's my monte :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

not a car sorry but i did my nephews lowrider bikes in my garage








3 coats of base


















got some mini gold flake mixed up. cant really see it in the pic. 


























last 2 coats of clear


----------



## elspock84

black base


















now some hok mini fireball flake


----------



## elspock84

3 coats of red


















some red flake and gold pearl (cant see it need some sun)



















3 coats of clear


















some pics in the sun


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## zfelix




----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 3 2009, 08:56 PM~15865890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice avatar


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 3 2009, 07:37 PM~15260131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY HOMIES CAR WAS PAINTED IN HIS GARAGE
> *


Love the candy paint! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY92480

IS IT LEGAL TO PAINT CARS IN YOUR GARAGE OR DRIVE WAY OR BACKYARD?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Nov 20 2009, 11:59 PM~15735014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


patterns look really nice.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Britney_@Apr 7 2009, 12:00 AM~13503744
> *50's Chrome Lambo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a mirror driving on the road. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Dec 7 2009, 09:43 PM~15908116
> *IS IT LEGAL TO PAINT CARS IN YOUR GARAGE OR DRIVE WAY OR BACKYARD?
> *


Depends on local codes. Most places you can work on your own rides. Either way as long as you are cool enough with your nieghbors so they don't trip. I used to jobs out of my garage which was not legal there but I just kept everything cool with all the nieghbors and had no problems.


----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Dec 8 2009, 08:19 AM~15910786
> *Depends on local codes. Most places you can work on your own rides. Either way as long as you are cool enough with your nieghbors so they don't trip. I used to jobs out of my garage which was not legal there but I just kept everything cool with all the nieghbors and had no problems.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

yeah im kool with the neighbors. they do their part and i get my turn. i do weld n grinding til 1am and sometimes later.


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE

living in the getto side helps, nobody cares about eligal everybody on the block does or has done something eligal i primer my car in the back yard and drive way and painted the jams since i dont got a garage


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

im thinking about painting my ride in the garage does the paint need to be heated to dry an cure properly


----------



## pink63impala

as long as you can get the temps up above 60 degrees ,i wouldnt do it any colder..
get the right speed reducer for the temp


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 17 2009, 07:10 PM~16014126
> *as long as you can get the temps up above 60 degrees ,i wouldnt do it any colder..
> get the right speed reducer for the temp
> *



x2 :thumbsup: i would do it during the day time when there's some sun since at nigth it gets colder in the winter time


----------



## Reverend Hearse

x3....


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Dec 8 2009, 07:19 AM~15910786
> *Depends on local codes. Most places you can work on your own rides. Either way as long as you are cool enough with your nieghbors so they don't trip. I used to jobs out of my garage which was not legal there but I just kept everything cool with all the nieghbors and had no problems.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz

still hasn't been wet sanded


----------



## mattd

:uh: 
same car, in another garage....................


----------



## mattd




----------



## frameoffz

:biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

pics of my build up of the garage!!

so far got about 300$ in lumber and supplies, gonna get 3 rows of 4' lighting on each side for a total of 12 lite fixtures and put fans on the ceiling for input on the drive in side and a output fan at the other end low to the floor, should be done in spring ready for summer painting!


----------



## str8chillen

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Dec 22 2009, 02:14 PM~16059420
> *:uh:
> same car, in another garage....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never tryed spraying the trunk still on the car how did it come out?


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by str8chillen_@Dec 22 2009, 06:08 PM~16061649
> *never tryed spraying the trunk still on the car how did it come out?
> *


it came out nice looks alot wetter in person  
























here is my trunk


----------



## originales




----------



## Reverend Hearse

little something we put together tonight , got about 8 hours of total taping and spraying in it, stratto silver on top , galaxy grey on bottom with a strip of green marble in the center with backmasked outlines, all covered in true blue kandy....


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 23 2009, 01:31 AM~16065526
> *little something we put together tonight , got about 8 hours of total taping and spraying in it, stratto silver on top , galaxy grey on bottom with a strip of green marble in the center with backmasked outlines, all covered in true blue kandy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2009, 08:48 PM~16073397
> *Nice!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS... A FEW MORE FROM TODAY.... :cheesy:


----------



## little chris

with out clear will post more pics soon


----------



## hmw99civic

THATS THE FIRST TIME I EVER PAINT A CAR ITS FLAT BLACK, I PRACTICE A LOT MORE SOME IM GOING 2 PAINT IT AGAIN I'LL POST SOME MORE PICS WEN IM DONE
WITH IT 

HOPE U LIKE IT 


YES ITS A HONDA BUT NOT A RICER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73

DOES IT FLY AFTER YOU HIT 80?


----------



## hmw99civic

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Dec 26 2009, 01:32 AM~16092128
> *DOES IT FLY AFTER YOU HIT 80?
> *


lets just say yes :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 22 2009, 05:59 PM~16061551
> *pics of my build up of the garage!!
> 
> so far got about 300$ in lumber and supplies, gonna get 3 rows of 4' lighting on each side for a total of 12 lite fixtures and put fans on the ceiling for input on the drive in side and a output fan at the other end low to the floor, should be done in spring ready for summer painting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


other than the ride, your house looks like a real niceneighborhood. what do the neighbors say.


----------



## freddy915




----------



## *New Movement Md*

[/quote]

In the DRIVEWAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## stevedidi

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 3 2007, 01:44 PM~7164999
> *if i remember right that is house of kolor candy basecoat
> *




this is just a base coat of ,, candy apple red ? from HOK ?


----------



## Duez

Definitely investing in a higher velocity fan, my respirator even got clogged.


----------



## fantamonte




----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@May 9 2011, 06:05 PM~20517045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never seen car tapped to the floor and card board layed down.. good idea


----------



## topd0gg

>


In the DRIVEWAY.... :biggrin:
[/quote]

sweet paint job


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@May 9 2011, 07:05 PM~20517045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that Orange! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Negrito




----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 9 2011, 09:19 PM~20519031
> *Love that Orange! :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@May 9 2011, 06:57 PM~20517475
> *never seen car tapped to the floor and card board layed down.. good idea
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Nice work heres my first backyard paint job my 79 Trans am I did in my back alley garage last spring, getting my 87 Caddy ready to paint within the next two weeks


----------



## Mr.Negrito




----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Mr.Negrito_@May 20 2011, 05:42 PM~20591444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of dexter :0


----------



## 1993bigb

> _Originally posted by Mr.Negrito_@May 20 2011, 01:42 AM~20591444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Putting it down :h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

I know it aint a lowrider but I did these stripes for a friends truck in his back yard. scuff,mask,stripe,clear i had also painted his bumper in my backyard they are not in order sorry


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Negrito




----------



## KAKALAK

lookin good fellas


----------



## chongo1




----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Mexican Heaven

>


In the DRIVEWAY.... :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0 is this you son?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

*TTMFT!!*


----------



## GoodTimes317




----------



## GoodTimes317




----------



## freddy915




----------



## lil john




----------



## lil john




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LaidbackLuis

i'll post my pics in here a little later today.


----------



## 250/604

:biggrin:


----------



## jumper

not as sweet as some of the others on here lol, but just did this last night.


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ

> Definitely investing in a higher velocity fan, my respirator even got clogged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> LOOKS BADASS. WHAT COLOR IS THE PAINT


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by MR RODRIGUEZ_@May 27 2011, 12:57 PM~20641166
> *LOOKS BADASS. WHAT COLOR IS THE PAINT
> *


It's a Hok Brandywine over a black base w/silver flake.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 28 2011, 02:41 AM~20645150
> *It's a Hok Brandywine over a black base w/silver flake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out looking wet without even the cut and buff


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

My Lac


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

My Daily... Galaxy grey up top - Black pearl on bottom


----------



## impalaluv

TTT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 28 2011, 10:38 AM~20645949
> *My Daily... Galaxy grey up top - Black pearl on bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looking real good homie!


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 29 2011, 12:38 AM~20645949
> *My Daily... Galaxy grey up top - Black pearl on bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :h5: awesome dude


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 29 2011, 12:35 AM~20645937
> *My Lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 28 2011, 08:35 AM~20645937
> *My Lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That thing looks nice...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 29 2011, 05:45 AM~20650349-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking real good homie!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 06:14 AM~20650367
> *:wow:  :h5: awesome dude
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 06:17 AM~20650370
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1986Oscar_@May 29 2011, 06:58 AM~20650423
> *That thing looks nice...
> *


Thanks  ....I have to admit i drive the 5.0 more but i always wanted a fox body..true love still in the lac :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Bump!!


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Heres my Caddy I just finished 2nd time painting a car


----------



## Rags_87Caddy




----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Cant wait to throw in my white interior I have the Carpet the headliner and all panels painted white just waiting on my pillow top seats


----------



## BIGJERM

LOTS OF GOOD WORK COMING OF THE "GARAGE"


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## chef

almost finish buffing it out


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Sick Patterns great work, lots of hours went into that for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## chef

good to seee that not every painter needs a both and state of the art equipment to bring out some great paint jobs


----------



## chef

here is the final look


----------



## chef




----------



## Rags_87Caddy

chef said:


> View attachment 354063
> 
> here is the final look
> View attachment 354062




Turned out sweet bro looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Buddies Mini truck this was painted in a barn


----------



## behind the 8 ball

not garage but outside with canopy i painted several cars this way


----------



## Mr.Negrito

Out side......1am














and the top....kandy


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## elspock84

behind the 8 ball said:


> not garage but outside with canopy i painted several cars this way
> View attachment 354789
> View attachment 354791


 Any more pics of da car done? Looks badass!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE




----------



## chef

looks good


----------



## Bigjxloc

Love the Wagon


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

cleared it tonite.....
is mother of pearl base....
with sik custom kandies on the roof over white...orange and pink bases for the patterns....used ppg2010 clear and fast reducer


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

in the sun


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

Bigjxloc said:


> Love the Wagon



thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 63RIVI




----------



## 63RIVI




----------



## 63RIVI

At the Dallas show this past weekend.


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

63RIVI said:


> At the Dallas show this past weekend.


Looks good :thumbsup: nice trunk set up


----------



## behind the 8 ball

not done but few more


----------



## elspock84

behind the 8 ball said:


> not done but few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357795
> View attachment 357794


looks badass bro


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## bigg_E

pink63impala said:


>


 looks good there Pat. I need my truck painted. :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vunk2SSaEUc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVzxgCC8Shs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v90Ichwxfw


heres a few from this summer out my booth in the garage


----------



## pink63impala

bigg_E said:


> looks good there Pat. I need my truck painted. :biggrin:


 Drop it off...


----------



## bump512

cool.


----------



## mrotero

anyone got sum tips for a newbie painting outta da backyard??? no cover no nutin just my compressor and guns...if so pm me please...


----------



## chef

wet down where you are going to shoot ,make sure thiers not alot of wind when your going to paint


----------



## 1951fleetline

how about if you miss some spot when you but clear on can you go back 4 day later and respot clear ya or no or what the re clear steps to do it


----------



## 1951fleetline

what about clear i missed a couple of spot can i go back to respot clear painted car and clear 4 day ago


----------



## mrotero

de lo ke yo se go and spray it then wet sand it wit 2000 grit but dont take my word for it until someone else approves it homie...shit im just saying what im learning in autobody...


----------



## mrotero

chef said:


> wet down where you are going to shoot ,make sure thiers not alot of wind when your going to paint


orale gracias...keep the tips coming homie...wanna become un buen pintor here for the imperial valley


----------



## chef

i would say sanding down the part and clear it agian ,depending where it is at you can get away with that if it;s not in a section that you can seperate it from the rest then you will have to shoot the whole car ,if that makes sence


----------



## aztlanart

painted in my garage


----------



## aztlanart




----------



## GoodTimes317

aztlanart said:


>


Nice color..


----------



## aztlanart

1986Oscar said:


> Nice color..


thanks


----------



## aztlanart

this just did last week


----------



## mrotero

aztlanart said:


> this just did last week



chingao that is fuckin clean man...TTMFT...


----------



## aztlanart

mrotero said:


> chingao that is fuckin clean man...TTMFT...


thanks homie interior gettin done right now then buff out in a week or so


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

aztlanart said:


> painted in my garage




looks great nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

mrotero said:


> anyone got sum tips for a newbie painting outta da backyard??? no cover no nutin just my compressor and guns...if so pm me please...





chef said:


> wet down where you are going to shoot ,make sure thiers not alot of wind when your going to paint


x999 on the wind bro...... And dont paint your car white without being in a booth or garage. You will see everything :yessad:


----------



## cwb4eva

no garage or booth, st8 driveway


----------



## cwb4eva

<img src="attachment.php?attachmentid=373155&stc=1" attachmentid="373155" alt="" id="vbattach_373155" class="previewthumb"><img src="attachment.php?attachmentid=373156&stc=1" attachmentid="373156" alt="" id="vbattach_373156" class="previewthumb"><img style="margin: 1px;" src="attachment.php?attachmentid=373157&stc=1" attachmentid="373157" alt="" id="vbattach_373157" class="previewthumb">no garage or booth, st8 driveway


----------



## fontaine4

Who in Houston wants to teach me how to paint?


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## blue thunder

What kind of pink is this? I like the way it looks


----------



## pink63impala

Sem candy magenta,10 coats over silver flake


----------



## matdogg

imagejpeg_5.jpg (107.2 KB)







imagejpeg_2_8.jpg (112.0 KB)

did this in my 2 car garage


----------



## Caddy freak

Not done yet, but all done on my driveway


----------



## fgb62

*Almost done with the homie 64 SS, took me 4 months*
View attachment 381811
View attachment 381812
View attachment 381810
View attachment 381809


----------



## cruisethewhip

what gun do u guys use to spray clear and what size tip. ?


----------



## elspock84

flaked out by me and sic713 and patterns all by sic713 at my house


----------



## GoodTimes317

elspock84 said:


> flaked out by me and sic713 and patterns all by sic713 at my house


Nice work!


----------



## elspock84

1986Oscar said:


> Nice work!


 Thanks  sic does some badass work!


----------



## GoodTimes317

69 cutlass me and dave just did! In the sun finally!


----------



## fontaine4

Were the painters in houston


----------



## 2doorlac




----------



## Duez

cruisethewhip said:


> what gun do u guys use to spray clear and what size tip. ?


I got a badass chinese gun off eBay for $35 1.4 tip. I like 1.3s a little better.


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

pink63impala said:


>


Looks great nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Painted in mu home boi garage my 73


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## pits n lowriders

my car i painted in the driveway


----------



## pits n lowriders

my homies i did in his carport


----------



## carmar634

TTT the homie Omar got down!


----------



## KAYYCUTLASS

you guys got talent,if i could paint i would paint my car every two years


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

GARAGE PAINTED RIGHT INSIDE THE GARAGE OF THE HOUSE PICTURED.... ORIGINAL HOUSE OF COLORS "BLUE LABEL" ACRYLIC LACQUERS BASE COAT,PATTERNS, AND CANDY,WITH SHERWIN-WILLIAMS ACRYLIC URETHANE CLEAR.NEVER UNDERESTIMATE THE QUALITY OF GARAGE-PAINT JOBS/MAKESHIFT-HOMEMADE PAINTBOOTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

JUST SET IT UP WITH THE GARAGE DOOR ABOUT THREE QUARTERS SHUT,RESTING ON ABOUT FIVE 20"INCH BOX FANS POINTED OUTWARDS,ALL PLUGGED IN AND EXHAUSTING THE PAINT OVERSPRAY,BUT PUT A TARP DOWN WHERE THE FANS ARE POINTED TOWARDS,SO YOU WON'T LEAVE ANY "EVIDENCE" IN THE DRIVEWAY,WOOT,WOOT!! WRAP A CHAIN AROUND THE REAR AXLE TO TOUCH THE GROUND BENEATH THE VEHICLE TO ELECTRO-STATICALLY CHARGE AND GROUND THE CAR, AND WATCH DUST FLOAT AWAY FROM THE CAR,SH-T'S A SCIENCE MAN!! I SAW A GREAT "YOUTUBE" VIDEO ON MAKESHIFT GARAGE BOOTHS TOO,PRETTY KOOL STUFF,MAN!! HERE IN THE BIG"AZ" THEY GOT LAXED RULES ON BOOTHS AND STUFF,THEY DON'T EVEN REQUIRE OVERSPRAY BURNERS LIKE IN CALI,"I BE GOING DOWN THE FREEWAY GETTING HIGH ON FUMES FROM NEIGHBORING BODYSHOPS......LMFAO!! TTT!


----------



## fantamonte

fantamonte said:


>


----------



## pink63impala

Ttt


----------



## shystie69

Big Doe said:


> the details...too bad you cant see the bad ass pearl thats in it in these pics


Damn thats a Nice Bubble Gum Blue :nicoderm:


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## shystie69

pink63impala said:


>


Getting Down A


----------



## ELGUERO559




----------



## ELGUERO559




----------



## ELGUERO559




----------



## triple X level

Painted in driveway and garage!


----------



## 8t4mc




----------



## 8t4mc




----------



## grumpy13

*regal*

Regal 87


----------



## grumpy13

First time painting a car no runs even cover all over....learn a lot of info thru lay it low forums


----------



## grumpy13

Homie chino help me out by showing me how to do patters


----------



## Ace123

Just painted this 65 riv in my garage


----------



## KAKALAK

nice!


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood

What base did you use for that rivi


----------



## triple X level




----------



## pink63impala

Nice n deep looking


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

My 64 painted in back alley shop 











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tokenbrown1

Nooice!


----------



## biggie84

8t4mc said:


>


Nice can't wait to see it complete


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

]


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$




----------



## 64 wagz

kromatized said:


> Here's my ride, 100% Backyard boogie!
> 
> What do you guys do when you get bits of crap in the clear? I got a few spots here and there that I wouldnt mind getting alittle better. Wetsand the area?


Hey bro, i know this was a while back but what base and kandy you use??? Looks sweet, awesome job



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## green reaper

90% all my work is garage built... sig on bottom


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## anthonym1

Painted this in a one car garage


----------



## big grumps

NICE JOB


----------



## marga philips

Thanks for this post. There are a ton of things that individuals take for granted and some of the most innocent things take a ton of work. Car paint, for instance, has to undergo a ton of screening before it can get put on a car. Car paint screening includes exposing shades of paint to years of intense climate conditions to see if it can stand up. Having a car is indeed a good investment.


----------



## bonediggetie

:squint:


----------



## KAKALAK

Wtf is u talkin bout?


marga philips said:


> Thanks for this post. There are a ton of things that individuals take for granted and some of the most innocent things take a ton of work. Car paint, for instance, has to undergo a ton of screening before it can get put on a car. Car paint screening includes exposing shades of paint to years of intense climate conditions to see if it can stand up. Having a car is indeed a good investment.


----------



## fred7788

http://www.imgspice.com/fccu67dgbov4/iluhlukm.jpg.html 











.


----------



## Mixteco

TTT

Anybody got some tips for 1st timers...I got a 33 gal craftsman compressor...waiting for these wet n rainy florida summers to go away and then Ima spray in the backyard for the 1st time.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

2doorlac said:


>









nice homie reminds me of my burban that was painted in the garage too


----------



## LURCH63

anthonym1 said:


> Painted this in a one car garage
> View attachment 1333698


damn those are some humongous wheels & tires!


----------



## 1975 VERT

GETTING MY PAINT ON OUTSIDE!!!:rimshot:


----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## SHRKNDCE




----------



## SHRKNDCE

SHRKNDCE said:


>


My lil homie from club hooked it up after I dragged it outta a shitty shop


----------



## 1975 VERT

1975 VERT said:


>


----------



## Ace123

*Driveway built and garage painted by the one may army*





























































All these cars were built in my driveway and painted in my garage I am a one man army


----------



## Chris

Done in a single car garage


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Finished


----------



## JustCruisin

Love those kolors..uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63

Alot of nice cars painted in the garage! 
TTT


----------



## pink63impala

Up next


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## Eurocabi

ghetto one day styles...


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## 1975 VERT




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## One hot summer 63

Alot of nice cars come out of a garage! Looks good !


----------



## One hot summer 63

Here is one I'm currently doing .


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## MR.59

Chris said:


> Done in a single car garage


nice way to wrap the walls
keep dirt down


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


>


nice!
all them shot in the garage,,,,,, 
when it`s done right, it`s just as good as a booth


----------



## ESE PUERTA

TTT good topic


----------

